# [Sammelthread] ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional



## mixxed_up (14. Januar 2011)

[Sammelthread] 
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spezifikationen**

**Klick*​UEFI/BIOS
noch keines Verfügbar

*Downloads

*Klick for Downloads






Mit diesem Sammelthread möchte ich das Interesse gerne auf eines der tollen ASRock Boards lenken.  Da es noch keine Sockel 1155 Sparte gibt, kommt der Thread ersteinmal hier hier hin.​


----------



## rAveN_13 (14. Januar 2011)

Gibt es so viele verrückte die das Brett kaufen, dass sich ein Sammler lohnt?


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Januar 2011)

Verrückte? ASRock Boards sind mittlerweile so gut wie die der anderen Hersteller, noch dazu ist es ein High-End Board. Ich finde schon, dass sich ein Sammler lohnt.


----------



## Ace (14. Januar 2011)

Persönlich finde ich das es ein hässliches Board ist,genauso das es sich nicht viele zulegen werden.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Januar 2011)

Mein Gott, was habt ihr alle gegen ASRock?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (14. Januar 2011)

Asrock ist doch sogar eine Partnerfirma von Asus oder ? Zum Board finds ganz ok sieht aus wie ein Maximus in der Spar-Edition^^


----------



## Rolk (14. Januar 2011)

Asrock ist eine absolut selbständige Tochterfirma von Asus. 
Mir gefällt das Board. Mal abwarten was (hoffentlich) unabhängige Tests zu dem Board sagen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, es wird nicht viel anders als das Extreme 6 abschneiden. 
Bis auf einige kleinere Features wie das UEFI im Fatal1ty Design oder dem dedizierten Mausport (ganz interessant, obwohl man das selbe wohl auch mit Software erreichen kann), scheint es identisch zum Extreme 6 zu sein.


----------



## Mayk-Freak (14. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällt das Board, leider ist es in DE schon wie fast ausverkauft.


----------



## Lord Wotan (14. Januar 2011)

Wie Ausverkauft? Es gab es doch noch nicht in DE!

Weiß wer wann und wo es in DE zu kaufen ist?




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wird nicht viel anders als das Extreme 6 abschneiden.
> Bis auf einige kleinere Features wie das UEFI im Fatal1ty Design oder  dem dedizierten Mausport (ganz interessant, obwohl man das selbe wohl  auch mit Software erreichen kann), scheint es identisch zum Extreme 6 zu  sein.


Nee es hat auch ein IDE Anschluss was kein anderes P67 Board hat.


@all
Zur ASRock Firma. Sie war eine Tochter von ASUS, sie ist jetzt eine Eigenständige Firma. Und anders als ASUS der in Support nur als Unterirdisch zu bezeichnen ist. Geht ASRock da einen weg mit richtig guten Support. 
Und mit der Highend Serie der Fatal1ty Mainboards treten diese auch in direkter Konkurrenz zur ASUS ROG Serie an. Wer wie ich von Asus die Schnauze voll hat. ASRock bietet eine echte Alternative zu einen guten Preis und nicht Überteuert wie bei ASUS ROG Serie.

Ich werde mir das Brett kaufen, wenn es in DE zum kaufen angeboten wird.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (15. Januar 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Wie Ausverkauft? Es gab es doch noch nicht in DE!
> 
> Weiß wer wann und wo es in DE zu kaufen ist?
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass ich das von Jemandem lese. 
Woher kommt die Information?

Mir ist da absolut nichts bekannt. 
Denke man hätte schon von einer Abspaltung hören müssen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Januar 2011)

Soweit mir gelaeufig (man moege mich korrigieren, wenn ich daneben liegen sollte) ist ASUSTek die Muttergesellschaft > ASUS und Asrock zwei vollkommen eigenstaendig operierende Tochterfirmen.

Frueher hatte Asrock wohl den Ruf eines Billigheimers, aber seit einiger Zeit positionieren die sich ja auf breiter Front mit qualitativ wertigen Boards mit guten Features, bei den "grossen" Namen zahlt man dann eben auch mehr - deswegen muss man ja nun kein "XXX ist aber so viel geiler! Gebashe auffahren, zumal ja niemand zum Kauf gezwungen wird.

Mir persoenlich sagt dieses Mobo sehr zu, top ausgestattet, vor allen Dingen der PATA Port, dann kann ich meinen IDE DVD-Brenner weiter verwenden, ansonsten waere es ein Extreme6 geworden, keine Lust SATA extra kaufen zu muessen.


----------



## marcus_T (15. Januar 2011)

hoffentlich seit ihr euch bald einig, man wen juckt es denn ob es nun ne tochter von asus ist oder nicht. seit einem jahr sobald das wort ASRock fällt geht das gelaber los. 

IDE ist ja mehr als nur fehl am platz. 
ich erwarte dann mal ein Review.


----------



## Rolk (15. Januar 2011)

webmarc schrieb:


> ...seit einem jahr sobald das wort ASRock fällt geht das gelaber los.


 
Das liegt daran das jedesmal wenn der Name Asrock fällt irgendein Schlaumeier schreibt Asrock wäre die Billigmarke von Asus und damit automatisch Müll. So oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Mayk-Freak (16. Januar 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Wie Ausverkauft? Es gab es doch noch nicht in DE!


 
Klar am Montag konnte man es schon kaufen , eins ist noch verfügbar!

http://img.techpowerup.org/110115/Capture106.jpg


----------



## Kearney (16. Januar 2011)

Finde das board leider net so pralle , die einzigen die intressant sind . sind die von gigabyte


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. Januar 2011)

webmarc schrieb:


> IDE ist ja mehr als nur fehl am platz.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Sondern das ist ein super Plus.


webmarc schrieb:


> ich erwarte dann mal ein Review.


Full Ack


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn es verfügbar wird hole ich mir das Board, weil es irgendwie nach Rog aussieht und nicht so teuer ist ,wie das Maximus 4 extreme, welches nicht so gut aussieht.


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (24. Januar 2011)

ich find das board eigentlich sehr gelungen. gute ausstattung, faires p/l verhältnis für ein gutes board bei dem man bei asus/gb gut 300€ bezahlen würde.

auch wenn asrock früher für billige boards bekannt war, machen sie bisher die einzigen gescheiten 1155 boards. asus hat nen on/off bug und gb is zu teuer.

mfg chris


----------



## Saizew (25. Januar 2011)

Ja, schickes Board....wenn der Kühler nicht abfallen würde.
ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional im Detail - Seite 7 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (27. Januar 2011)

Geiles Board vor einer Stunde vom Postboten geliefert worden. ich hatte ja noch nie nen Board von asrock, hatte sonst nur asus aber ist verdammt geil. Auch die Verpackung sieht geil aus. Hab ich für 184€ bei Drivecity bestellt gehabt, war das einzige mainboard was lieferbar war. Also wer nicht so viel Geld wie Für nen Maximus zahlen will der soll sich das Fatal1ty holen.


----------



## m_bayer (30. Januar 2011)

Saizew schrieb:


> Ja, schickes Board....wenn der Kühler nicht abfallen würde.
> ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional im Detail - Seite 7 - Forum de Luxx



Aua, das geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## desireowner (1. Februar 2011)

Die Sache mit dem Kühler kann auf vielen Board's passieren!

Ist halt Pech gewesen und das ist nunmal nicht zu ändern und sollte nicht gleich Grund zur Kritik an Asrock sein.

Ich hatte jetzt 2 UD4 von Gigabyte hier und jetzt das Fatal1ty und letzteres ist das beste von denen! Hat sogar meinen RAM richtig erkannt und von selbst die 7er Latenzen eingeschaltet...das kan Gigabyte nicht :p

Und ich muss sagen, dass ich eigentlich Gigabyte-Fan war (die. 470 SOC, das 770 UD3, das 870 UD3 & die GTX 570 waren in meinem Besitz)!


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2011)

Saizew schrieb:


> Ja, schickes Board....wenn der Kühler nicht abfallen würde.
> ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional im Detail - Seite 7 - Forum de Luxx


 
Asus hat es auch schon fertig gebracht auf seinen schweineteuren Topboards die WLP unter den Kühlern zu vergessen. 
Von daher...


----------



## prime73 (1. Februar 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht einer beantworten ob man bei dem Board die Spannungen mit den DMM messen kann ???


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mit AsRock mehr als zufrieden, sogar mehr als mit Gigabyte! Mehr Extras und ein besseres Biosupdatesystem!!


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (5. Februar 2011)

Bei mir sitzen die kühler sehr fest. Die müsste ich schon mit ner Zange runterreißen um die Kühlkörper runter zu bekommen. bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit dem board.


----------



## JackA (15. Februar 2011)

Hab hier auch ein ASrock P43DE für meinen Q6600 und das ist eines der wenigen Boards mit P43 welches die 400MHz FSB problemlos schafft (sogar noch mehr, aber mir reichen die 3,2GHz CPU ;D)


----------



## ernest79 (19. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

ich weiß wo ich eines ( oder mehr ) herbekomme: mein Händler hat eins ( oder mehr ) kostet im Laden ca. 215€ 

wenn ich heute sicher wüsste das der Ivy Bridge später auch auf den 1155 Sockeln läuft wäre es ne gute Investition 

denn DDR2 1066 Ram ist so verdammt teurer...


----------



## prime73 (19. Februar 2011)

ernest79 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich weiß wo ich eines ( oder mehr ) herbekomme: mein Händler hat eins ( oder mehr ) kostet im Laden ca. 215€
> 
> ...



Bestätigt: ?Ivy Bridge? kompatibel zu Sockel LGA 1155 - 18.02.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## ernest79 (19. Februar 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Bestätigt: ?Ivy Bridge? kompatibel zu Sockel LGA 1155 - 18.02.2011 - ComputerBase



jepp, ich weiß...

aber:

"Wie _VR-Zone_ berichtet, wird Intel die Richtlinien zur „Cross  Compatibility“ der beiden Plattformen erst im Laufe dieses Quartals  veröffentlichen. Somit könnten die Mainboard-Hersteller erst bei  künftigen Platinen eventuell nötige Voraussetzungen – zum Beispiel bei  der Stromversorgung – für die Kompatibilität zu „Ivy Bridge“  berücksichtigen. Ob Besitzer eines aktuellen LGA-1155-Boards später die  neuen 22-nm-CPUs nutzen können, sei somit unklar, aber auch nicht  gänzlich unwahrscheinlich."

das warte ich noch ab... 
Weil das Board ist die Grundlage (Basic) und wenn das ein paar Taler kostet, soll es auch laange nutzbar sein... 

wie z.B. mein altes Asus A7N8X - E Deluxe (AGP) - 5 Jahre


----------



## schlenzie (2. März 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Ausverkauft? Es gab es doch noch nicht in DE!
> 
> Weiß wer wann und wo es in DE zu kaufen ist?
> 
> ...



Wer einen ide Port noch braucht, für den ist die Wahl ok.


----------



## ernest79 (3. März 2011)

Du wirst lachen, Habe auch erst vor 2,Wochen meine letzten IDE Platten extern versetzt...

Das Board ist defenitv erhältlich, kann es auch vermitteln mit OVP und Rechnung...


----------



## PontifexM (6. März 2011)

Kearney schrieb:


> Finde das board leider net so pralle , die einzigen die intressant sind . sind die von gigabyte


 
hätte zugerne eine begründung dafür , da ich auf der suche nach einem guten sandy bridge brett bin. . . .


----------



## ernest79 (7. März 2011)

Hardwareluxx - Test: ASRock Fatal1ty - P67-Mainboard mit Sonderausstattung

wenn sind auch nur die "Top" Boards von Gigagbyte dem Asrock gleich - alles ne Geldfrage...


----------



## prime73 (17. März 2011)

so habe mir auch das Fatal1ty bestellt


----------



## Neion (18. März 2011)

so mein fatal1ty B3 ist auch da und auch im Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



läuft 1A

2600K @ 4500 MHz mit 1.27v und 2x 4GB Exceleram 8GB DDR3-1600 @ 1833 mit 1.65v


----------



## prime73 (18. März 2011)

Warum knallen hier immer wieder welche 1,65v auf den RAM obwohl Sandy Bridge da keine keine Freigabe für hat. Ich wäre da ein wenig Vorsichtig


----------



## Neion (19. März 2011)

In den Datenblättern steht 1,5V +/- 0,075V werden empfohlen, Speicher mit 1,65V ist ebenfalls noch möglich, 1,8V dagegen gefährdet den IMC, steht zumindest halt so im englischen Datenblatt


----------



## PontifexM (20. März 2011)

also der preis für das brett ist ganz schön happig Oo 200 € !
ich glaube ich werd mir das EXTREME4 gönnen ,das ist 70€ günstiger.


----------



## ernest79 (21. März 2011)

PontifexM schrieb:


> also der preis für das brett ist ganz schön happig Oo 200 € !
> ich glaube ich werd mir das EXTREME4 gönnen ,das ist 70€ günstiger.


 
wo denn? Ist meist zwischen 250 und 300€ gelistet... wenn du das ASUS Extreme 4 meinst, egal ob für AMD oder INTEL


----------



## prime73 (21. März 2011)

Mein Brett ist heute gekommen also optisch gefällt mir es schon mal. Muss mich aber noch 1-2 Wochen gedulden da noch Teile vom Case fehlen


----------



## Fleshless91 (25. März 2011)

Frage an diejenigen die das Board bereits besitzen. Wie viele lüfteranschlüsse bietet es denn?

Mfg Fleshless91


----------



## Pitlee (29. März 2011)

Fleshless91 schrieb:


> Frage an diejenigen die das Board bereits besitzen. Wie viele lüfteranschlüsse bietet es denn?
> 
> Mfg Fleshless91


 
5 Stk. wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe^^ per Molex können aber noch mehr angeschlossen werden...

Hallöle!

Ich habe Probleme mit meinem neuem Board.....

Ab und zu habe ich Bluescreens, außerdem habe ich Probleme beim OC'en und mit dem RAM!

Also......folgendes:

1. Bis 4,4 GHz läuft er Prime stabil (trotzdem selten BS)....stelle ich auf 4,6 GHz, startet der PC nicht mehr!? Eingestellt per "Load Optimized CPU OC Setting"...

Stelle ich manuell auf 4,5GHz.....startet sich der PC auch nicht?! Nur BIOS Boot und dann Cursorblinken! 
(BCLK: 100, Multi: x45, V-Core: Auto und 1,35V getestet, Load-Line Calibration auf 1,2 u. 5 getestet, internal PLL Overvoltage An / Aus getestet)

2. Stelle ich den RAM (PC3-17000) höher als auf 1600 MHz ein (1866 oder 2133MHz), startet der PC auch nicht!?

Folgendes habe ich schon versucht: RAM-Spannung auf AUTO, Latenzen von Hand eingestellt. Den BCLK auf Auto (100.00) gelassen. Den RAM auf 2133 hoch -> klappt nicht.....

Ich habe im RAM noch extra ein XMP Profil, das habe ich geladen, konnte auch starten, aber CPU-Z zeigt trotzdem 1600er an....

AIDA64 zeigt mir auch 1600er an, weiter unten aber wird auch das XMP Profil mit 2133MHz angezeigt?! 

Wie / Was kann das denn sein?!
Denn es sind ja mehrere Dinge die nicht funzen......manchmal BS bei 4,4GHz obwohl Prime stabil, RAM geht nicht höher als 1600MHz und CPU nicht höher als 4,4GHz?! 

Hoffe sehr mir kann hier jemand helfen!  Eventuell hat jemand das gleiche Board und sogar selbe CPU?!

MfG
Pitlee


----------



## desireowner (6. April 2011)

Geh mal auf die Asrock HP und lad Dir das neuste BIOS, 1.70, herunter!

Danach meldest du dich nochmal bei mir via PM, habe das Board und den 2600K!


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (6. April 2011)

Ich interessiere mich sehr für das Board!!hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit diesem Board oder allgemein mit Asrock!!


----------



## prime73 (6. April 2011)

Das kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen. Hat z.b. eine OC Einstellung wobei du nur die GHz angeben musst und fertig


----------



## PontifexM (6. April 2011)

mir leider zu viel geld , ich geh bis 150 € mit dann ist schluss.dann wirds wohl eine anderes


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (7. April 2011)

ok,thx prime73


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. April 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines Sandy Bridge Systems.

Ich habe dieses Board in Aussicht, doch leider weiss ich nocht nicht welcher Speicher es sein soll?

Mir wurde G Skill empfohlen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob 4 oder 8 GB, die erste Zeit möchte ich nicht übertakten

und dies erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachholen.

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier, bin mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## prime73 (7. April 2011)

Die habe hier habe ich selbst und sind 100% kompatibel zum Board.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a466057.html

Ob du 4 oder 8 GB nimmst ist schon fast egal. Die 8GB sind halt günstig


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. April 2011)

Danke, dies sind dann auch die ersten Riegel die ich jetzt gesehen habe. Ich muss mich erst noch ein wenig informieren, es soll auch wirklich

keine Probleme mit dem Sockel geben, bzw wenn das neue System einmal läuft soll es auch für längere Zeit nicht verändert werden.


----------



## prime73 (7. April 2011)

Ja das ist alles kein Problem. Selbst das OC was ich oben schon mal erwähnt habe läuft tadellos. Das Board hat OC Vorgaben von 4-4,2-4,4-4,6 und 4,8 GHz. Eingestellt und es läuft. Was ich noch positiv finde ist das sich die lüfter die angeschlossen sind kinderleicht übers BIOS oder der Zusatz Software regeln lassen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. April 2011)

Ja das hört sich gut an, jetzt stellt sich für mich dann noch die Frage ob mein Kühler auf das Board passt?

Thermalright Archon (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## prime73 (7. April 2011)

Kann ich zwar nicht zu 100% bestätigen da ich wakü habe aber der sieht mir so schlank aus das ich fast sagen würde das der zu 100% paßt 
Board,CPU und RAM kaufen und zum schluß den Kühler. Sollte er nicht paßen dann hat du 14 Tage Zeit ihn zurück zu schicken


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. April 2011)

Ich habe ihn schon, er war auch in Verwendung mit dem anderen Sockel.

Habe mal in dem Thermalright PDF geschaut und da ist kein P67 Board wo der Kühler nicht passt.

Aber Asrock ist in dem PDF nicht mit aufgeführt, ich denke ich werde mir das Board heute abend bestellen.


----------



## prime73 (7. April 2011)

Ist ja auch nicht jeder RAM mit aufgelistet. Wäre doch wohl zuviel verlangt wenn sie alle Kühler oder RAM testen müßten. Sollte aber keine Probs geben


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. April 2011)

Bei 3dcenter hat man mir geschrieben das dies asrock fatality um welten besser sei als asus, wie darf ich das verstehen was macht es denn so viel besser?


----------



## prime73 (7. April 2011)

Ob es besser oder viel besser ist kann dir eigentlich nur jemand beantworten der beide Boards schon mal hatte. Eine genaue Bezeichnung vom Asus Board wäre schon nicht schlecht 
Eins kann man wohl sagen das Asrock nicht schlechter sind als die von Asus.


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. April 2011)

Habe mal noch eine Frage zum Board an sich, ich würde gerne meinen zweiten Thermalright TR-TY140mm Lüfter am CPU Kühler mit verwenden.

Hat das Board eine Möglichkeit einen zweiten 4Pin Stecker mit anzuschliessen?

Habe gerade mit PC Cooling Telefoniert und sie haben mir von diesem Adapter erzählt der bereits beim Archon dabei ist:

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/Zubehoer/Kabel/900100273/PWM+Y-Kabel+-+30+cm.html


----------



## Chris_1982 (8. April 2011)

Ich hab mich nur verschrieben sorry. Mein Asrock Fatality ist gerade angekommen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (9. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Hat das Board eine Möglichkeit einen zweiten 4Pin Stecker mit anzuschliessen?


 Ja hat es!

@all

Vollbestückung mit 4x4GB geht.
2x8GB G.SKILL CL9 PC3-10666-8GBRL KIT= 16GB
Kühler geht Scythe Ninja 3.


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

danke..

Muss ich diese Schiene mit den beiden USB 3.0 Anschlüssen auch mit anschliessen?


----------



## prime73 (10. April 2011)

Nein. Ist nur ein nettes Zusatz damit man zb vorne am Case USB 3.0 hat ist aber kein muss.


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

danke..ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob diese Schiene überhaupt kompatibel ist mit meinem Corsair Obsidian 800D.

Du hast übrigenz in deiner Signatur einen Fehler deine Speicher heissen RipJaws.

Gruß


----------



## prime73 (10. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> danke..ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob diese Schiene überhaupt kompatibel ist mit meinem Corsair Obsidian 800D.
> 
> Du hast übrigenz in deiner Signatur einen Fehler deine Speicher heissen RipJaws.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ist doch egal ich habe sie auch nicht verbaut. Habe nur einen einzigen USB Stick der 3.0 hat und den kann ich auch hinten anschliessen


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

Achsoo.. wusste garnicht das man für USB 3.0 einen Stick braucht der das kann, kenn mich damit nicht so aus.. ich hab nur einen ganz normalen.


----------



## prime73 (10. April 2011)

USB 3.0 ist auch abwärtskompatibel da kannst du auch einen mit 2.0 dran stecken. Richtiges Leistungs+ gibt es nur wenn du auch den passenden Stick oder Festplatte die auch 3.0 hat.


----------



## Chris_1982 (10. April 2011)

Ich hab nur eine WD Cavier Black 640 GB..ich überlege mir auch evtl noch eine tolle SSD mit zum neuen System zu kaufen.


----------



## prime73 (10. April 2011)

Ne SSD ist was feines. Kannst schauen ob du die neue OCZ Vertex 3 nimmst mit SATA 6GB´s oder die Vertex 2 mit SATA 2. Glaube aber das SATA 6GB´s für Normalanwender die volle Leistung nicht abgeruft werden kann.


----------



## Chris_1982 (11. April 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen dem Ram den du hast und den hier:

G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## prime73 (11. April 2011)

Deine sorgen möchte ich haben 
Ist wohl ein rein optisches Problem oder


----------



## Chris_1982 (11. April 2011)

Finde die in dem Link vom optischen besser, das sind doch die selben Speicher von den Angaben her.

Nur das es halt die neuen Modelle sind. 

Was mich nur wundert ist das jemand bei den Speichern im Geizhals bei den Bewertungen geschrieben hat,

das die beim Spielen gerne mal einen Bluescreen verursachen.


----------



## prime73 (11. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Finde die in dem Link vom optischen besser, das sind doch die selben Speicher von den Angaben her.
> 
> Nur das es halt die neuen Modelle sind.


 
Ja sind im Grunde die selben nur halt anderes Design. Laufen ohne Probleme !!! Dann schlag mal zu


----------



## Chris_1982 (11. April 2011)

danke..ich hab mir den Speicher mal bestellt.


----------



## prime73 (11. April 2011)

Machst du nichts verkehrtes mit. Bin voll zufrieden mit den G.Skill. Hatte zu X58 Zeiten G.Skill Trident und die waren auch super  Vom Farbton passen zumindest beide zum Board


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. April 2011)

Ich bin jetzt verunsichert links vom Sockel und über dem Sockel sind ja so runde ich weiss nicht wie ich die bezeichnen soll ich sage mal Kontacte, 

links sind 12 Kontacte und über dem Sockel 6. Nur ist mir gerade aufgefallen das mache Kontacte voneinander etwas abstehen.

Ich habe ein größeres Foto von dem Mainboard auf dem Laptop und da ist das zwar auch jedoch stehen die Kontacte da nicht so weit auseinander

wie es bei denen bei meinem Board ist. Ich habe das Board noch nicht am laufen weil mir ja noch die CPU fehlt.

Ist das normal und bei dir oder bei jemand anders vielleicht auch ?


----------



## prime73 (12. April 2011)

Du meinst die vergoldeten Kondensatoren. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo da deine Besorgnis ist. Zwischen den einzelnen muss ein wenig Luft sein.


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. April 2011)

Ja genau die meine ich und links bei den Kondensatoren stehen zwei etwas weiter voneinander ab. Ich mache dir morgen mal ein Foto.

lg


----------



## prime73 (12. April 2011)

Mach mal aber kann gut sein das manche einfach nicht ganz gerade stehen. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm solange sie Kontakt haben.


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. April 2011)

Ich hab mich heute noch nicht um das Foto gekümmert hatte zuviel zu tun und unsere Katze musste zu Tierarzt.

Wie hoch taktet der i7 2600K eignetlich wenn er im Standardtakt ganz normal läuft beim spielen?

Ich finde übrigenz auch das Board und die Speicher haben zusammen eine ganz exclusive Optic.


----------



## prime73 (14. April 2011)

Mit Turbo Boost geht er bis 3,8 Ghz. Welche Speicher hast du jetzt bestellt? Die RipJaws X Variante


----------



## Chris_1982 (14. April 2011)

Genau ich habe diese Speicher hier:

G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## prime73 (14. April 2011)

Gute Entscheidung 
CPU schon bestellt ?


----------



## Chris_1982 (14. April 2011)

Nein noch nicht ich darf mir die CPU noch nicht bestellen...ich muss noch auf eine Antwort von meinen

Speichern und Board warten die gerade in der RMA sind.

Ich habe aber dennoch gerade schon mal zwei Shops angeschrieben und nach den Batches B076 und B074 gefragt.

Habe mir heute bei K&M die CPU erworben..nun habe ich alle Teile zusammen.

In welchen Slots kommen denn die Ram Module?

lg


----------



## Pole78 (16. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mein System an die Grenzen des Möglichen bringen, ohne es zu grillen. Da ich sonst nur wenig Erfahrung mit OC habe, würde ich gerne von Euch Tips bekommen was bei dem System maximal raus zu holen geht.
Hier die einzielnen Komponenten.
1. Coolermaster HAF 932 AMD Edition (ich fands einfach geil auch wenn ein Intel drin steckt) 
2. 1200W LC Power Metatron Netzteil (wollte mit der Zeit noch eine zweite HD6990 im Crossfire betreiben)
3. P67 professional Fatal1ty ASROCK Mainboard
4. Intel 2600K
5. Arctic Freezer Extreme V.2.0
6. 2GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-2000 DIMM CL9-10-9-27 Dual Kit
   (Leider ohne den Speicher aktiv Kühler installiert, da es auf dem Board wegen dem CPU Kühler nicht mehr drauf passt)
7. 2 mal 60GB OCZ Vertex2 SSD´s im Raid 0 Verbund
8. 2 mal 1TB WD SATA3 Hdd´s
9. Powercolor HD6990 mit 4GB Speicher
10. LG Bluray Combo Laufwerk
11. DVD Brenner SONY/NEC
12. Revoltec zusatz Lüfter 12cm rot
13. Revoltec 30cm Twin Set rot

Aktuell lasse ich das System komplett auf automatik Einstellungen im Bios laufen mit der OC Einstellung von 4,2Ghz bei der CPU.

Würde mich super über Eure Tips freuen!

Bilder zu dem System folgen heute in kürze...


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Mein System läuft..aber im Standardtakt es soll auch so bleiben, was mich verwundert ist das meine Speicher gleich mit 1600 MHZ laufen ist das normal?


----------



## Pole78 (16. April 2011)

Ich hab gerade CPU-Z ausgeführt: 

- Es ist ein 2600K mit Stepping 7 Rev.2
- 4191,2 Ghz Taktung mit automatischen Einstellungen im Bios auf 4,2 Ghz
- Core Voltage springt immer hin und her je nach Cpu-Last zwischen 1,25-1,35V
- Bios Version ist die 1.70er
- Sandybridge rev.09 und Saouthbridge B3
- Speicher läuft mit Automatik
- DRAM Frequency 931,4 Mhz
- FSB : DRAM 1:7
- Timings: 9-10-9-27 1T
Obwohl laut Hersteller sollte der mit 1000Mhz Frequency und 9-10-9-27 IRC: 51 Command Rate 2T und 1.650V
laufen...
- HD6990 lasse ich standard Mässig mit 875Mhz und 1250Mhz laufen.
- 3DMark 2011 habe ich nur als Performance ausgeführt und erreiche damit 9647 Punkte.

Result

Vielleicht könntet Ihr ein Screen von Euren Bios Einstellungen posten, so dass ich die CPU mit 4,6 oder 4,8Ghz testen könnte.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen in wie weit mann die Graka noch übertakten kann?

Mfg


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Pole78 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade CPU-Z ausgeführt:
> 
> - Es ist ein 2600K mit Stepping 7 Rev.2
> - 4191,2 Ghz Taktung mit automatischen Einstellungen im Bios auf 4,2 Ghz
> ...


 
Laut Intel ist dein Speicher garnicht für SB spezifiziert. Muss jeder selber wissen was er da macht !
Brauchst nur den Multi ändern oder das Automatische OC Auswählen 4,4/4,6/4,8 Ghz. Vcore ausloten mache ich immer mit dem offset was ganz gut klappt und bitte auf die Temps achten.

Wie weit man deine GK OC kann gehört hier nicht rein


----------



## Pole78 (16. April 2011)

Ups sorry wegen der Frage zum Oc der Grafikkarte. 
Wie meinst Du das mit dem Offset?

Heisst das dass ich mir einen anderen Speicher holen sollte? Oder kann ich den irgendwie doch besser manuell einstellen?


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Die CPU Core Voltage steht bei dir bestimmt auf AUTO. Stell das mal auf offset oder fixed. Beim offset gibt er dir ne vcore vor die du mit dem offset nach oben oder unten korrigieren kannst. Dazu wäre wohl das neuste Bios 1.80 ganz Hilfreich. Beim Neustart hat sich die vcore schon mal verändert. Seit dem ich das Bios 1.80 drauf habe nicht mehr. Habe es aber auch erst seit gestern drauf 
Du kannst natürlcih die vcore auch fixed Einstellen. Bei Auto steht meistens immer mehr an als nötig 

Beim Speicher würde ich den mal auf 800Mhz stellen und auf 1,55v. Vielleicht hast du Glück und er macht das mit. Timings würde ich erst mal so lassen. Ansonsten.... RAM ist gerade gönstig und bei SB braucht man keine 2000er RAM´s. War da auch immer auf dem Holzweg und verschärfte Timings sind auch nicht wichtig 
Viele Empfehlen sogar nur 1333er aber ich habe mir 1600er gekauft. 300mhz für´s Ego


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Weisst du vielleicht wie ich daS Fatality Bild beim PC Hochfahren wegbekomme?


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Weisst du vielleicht wie ich daS Fatality Bild beim PC Hochfahren wegbekomme?



 hatte mir fast gedacht das du die Frage noch stellen wirst. Gehe mal im Bios auf BOOT und da steht was von Full Screen Logo. Stell es auf Disabled 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00021jkl6.jpg


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Danke..aber das hilft auch nichts der PC braucht beim HOchfahren eine Ewigkeit, da steht irgentwas von american 2010 und dann tut sich nichts, nach ca 40 Secunden 

steht dann was die Hardware an Komponeneten hat und erst dann kommt das Windows Logo weisst du an was das liegt?


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Alle Treiber richtig Installiert wie USB und SATA ? Hast das OS als IDE oder AHCI installiert? AHCI wäre davon Vorteil.


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Ich bin bei der CD auf alle Treiber installieren gegangen, ansonsten keine Ahnung habe das Windows 7 64 Bit ganz normal von der CD gebootet und dann ganz normal installiert.


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Da weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter. Sonst Lade dir mal die aktuellen Treiber von der Homepage runter. Hast du mal im Geräte Manager reingeschaut wie es da aussieht?


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Im Geräte Manager sieht alles normal aus, was für einen Treiber sollte ich denn installieren?

Bei Hardwareversand gerade angerufen sagte man mir das es eine Einstellungssache sei. Nur sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt und ich hatte schon so viel Hardware.


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Vielleicht mal neuere SATA Treiber. War das schon die ganze Zeit so oder hatte er vorher schneller gebootet?


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Das war schon die ganze Zeit so.


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Dann probiere mal ein anderes SATA Kabel und event. noch nen anderen Port. Hast doch ne normale HD ?


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Ich habe nur die eine Festplatte, eine normale WD Cavier 640 GB das Kabel ist in dem schwarzen Stecker drin, es ist das in Verwendung was bei dem Board dabei war. 

Und bei Hardwareversand extra angerufen und die kennen sich nichtmal mit ihrer eigenen Hardware aus Service hin oder her, und dann noch teuer dafür bezahlen.


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die eine Festplatte, eine normale WD Cavier 640 GB das Kabel ist in dem schwarzen Stecker drin, es ist das in Verwendung was bei dem Board dabei war.
> 
> Und bei Hardwareversand extra angerufen und die kennen sich nichtmal mit ihrer eigenen Hardware aus Service hin oder her, und dann noch teuer dafür bezahlen.


 
Naja ihre eigene Hardware ist relativ. Die Verkaufen soviele Komponenten da ist nicht gerade einfach jeden Fehler per Ferndiagnose festzustellen. Nimm mal ein anderes Kabel vom Zubehör und einen anderen Steckplatz. Hatte damals ein DFI Board und da wurden schon andere SATA Kabel enpfohlen. Damit kann man die die Fehlerquelle eingrenzen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (16. April 2011)

Da sind alles nur gleiche Kabel die bei dem Board dabei waren, Problem ist meine Grafikkarte ist über dem Stecker und ich möchte jetzt meine Grafikkarte nicht rausnehmen.

Wenn ich bfbc2 Spiele läuft der Prozessor mit 3,4 und ich dachte der würde mit 3,8 GHZ laufen


----------



## prime73 (16. April 2011)

Hier für dich Chris. Einfach mal einstellen und laufen lassen 

Bild: dsc00015b72g.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Pole78 (17. April 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für die Tips Prime, ich habe die CPU auf 4,4 Ghz gestellt, den VCore lasse ich noch auf AUTO (da habe ich Respekt vor) und den Speicher manuell auf folgende Werte (931,4Mhz, 9-10-9-27 und 2T). Beim 3D Mark 2011 erreiche ich jetzt knappe 200 Punkte mehr also eigentlich nicht der Rede wert.
Temperatur unter Last: CPU 35° und Board 33°.
Ich glaube da Alles stabil läuft lasse ich den auf 4,4Ghzl laufen, es ist ohnehin schon ein Wahnsinn

Grüsse


----------



## prime73 (17. April 2011)

Meine CPU läuft auch gerade mit 4,4Ghz was mehr als ausreichend ist und ich habe noch richtig Luft nach oben 
@Pole78
du kannst sicher noch runter mit der vcore. Dazu müßtest du statt Auto auf offset klicken und dort mal pix x Daumen 0,015 Einstellen. Einfach später mal ausprobieren 

Gruß


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. April 2011)

Bei wenn funktioniert die Mouse Port Funktion?


----------



## prime73 (18. April 2011)

Habe meine Maus an der Tastatur mit angeschlossen. Kabel ist zu kurz


----------



## Chris_1982 (18. April 2011)

Heute ist mir Homefront eingefrohren ist der PC jetzt defect? Ich habe absolut nichts übertaktet.


----------



## PontifexM (18. April 2011)

speicher ?


----------



## prime73 (18. April 2011)

@Chris 
da du eh schon Probleme beim booten hast würde ich mal RAM auf Fehler testen. Kannst auch deine HD mal auf Fehler testen falls noch nicht getan. Schon mal was anders gezockt? Solltest jetzt nicht alles an einem Game festhalten.

Noch was.... erhöhe mal leicht die vdimm auf 1,53v das kann schon helfen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (18. April 2011)

bfbc2 heute Nacht getestet läuft tadellos. Den fehler bei Homefront hatte ich auch schon mit meinem alten 1366 System sämtliche Einstellungen haben damals nichts gebracht.


----------



## prime73 (18. April 2011)

Dann soll es wohl am Game liegen. Kennst du dich mit prime95 aus? Habe bei festgestellt das ich mit diesem Programm mehr vdimm brauche. Das könnte bei dir auch sein.


----------



## Chris_1982 (18. April 2011)

Ich denke wenn der PC am Standardtakt läuft wiso denn dann auf Stabilität testen.

Wenn bei den Riegeln drauf steht 1,5V werde ich auch nicht mehr geben.


----------



## prime73 (19. April 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn der PC am Standardtakt läuft wiso denn dann auf Stabilität testen.
> 
> Wenn bei den Riegeln drauf steht 1,5V werde ich auch nicht mehr geben.


 
Kauf dir nächstes mal nen fertig PC dann brauchts du dich nicht immer beklagen!


----------



## Chris_1982 (19. April 2011)

Prime schau mal bitte in den 2600K Oc Thread.


----------



## Pitlee (20. April 2011)

Hallöle! 

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Fatal1ty, welches ich auch besitze!

Ich habe eine ROCCAT Kova......diese kann man ja in verschiedenen Farben einstellen. Nur wird die Farbe immer wieder zurückgesetzt wenn ich den PC aus mache?! Kann man was dagegen machen?! (War mit dem ASUS Rampage II Extreme nicht so?!)

MfG
Pitlee


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (20. April 2011)

Passt hier nicht rein da das kein Problem vom Mainboard ist sondern eigentlich von deiner maus.die Einstellungen müssten eigentlich in einem Speicher in deiner Maus gespeichert werden so ist das eigentlich auch bei anderen Mäusen.Bei der Cm Storm ist das so das man das im Programm/Treiber macht und dann klappt das auch alles.Frag mal lieber in nem anderen Unterforum und nicht bei Mainboards.

edit:OT Chris 1982 du solltest dir wircklich einen fertig pc kaufen wenn du mit dem einfachsten scheiß nicht klar kommst. ich mein ich hab auch manchmal fragen aber nicht solche wie [übertrieben] (Frage von dir):Sagt mal wo geht den der pc an. (Antwort): Hast du schon mal geuckt ob dein Power Kabel mit dem taster an deiner Gehäusefront verbunden ist (Antwort Chris) Echt den musste man anschließen?. Ich finde deine fragen saudumm auch wenn immer gesagt wird es gibt keine dummen fragen.Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal die suchfunktion die es durchaus in diesem Forum gibt benutzen.ich gucke immer erst vorher ob es schon ein thema zu meiner Frage gab und ob sie nicht durch nachdenken beantwortet wird.wenn du nen fertig Pc hättest ,hättest du auch nicht 150 Fragebeiträge.


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. April 2011)

Was soll den daran übertrieben sein? Man wird jawohl noch mal fragen können wenn man nicht weiter weiss in einem Computer Hardware Hilfe Foum. 

Echt lächerlich und vor allen dingen extrem dumm deine Aussage. Es geht dich absolut nichts an was wo wieviel und wann ich was frage bzw wieviel Beiträge ich habe.

Wenn du hier wirklich einen auf Schlaumeier machen willst dann behalts gefälligst für dich oder bleib einfach weg.

Ausserdem finde ich es echt übertrieben mich hier als Sau Dumm darzustellen ehrlich gesagt mich dich gefälligst nicht in meine Angelegenheiten 

besser gesagt hau ab oder schreib eine PM dann können wird das anderweitig regeln.


----------



## Pitlee (21. April 2011)

Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Passt hier nicht rein da das kein Problem vom Mainboard ist sondern eigentlich von deiner maus.die Einstellungen müssten eigentlich in einem Speicher in deiner Maus gespeichert werden so ist das eigentlich auch bei anderen Mäusen.Bei der Cm Storm ist das so das man das im Programm/Treiber macht und dann klappt das auch alles.Frag mal lieber in nem anderen Unterforum und nicht bei Mainboards.



Nun ja, aber beim ASUS Rampage II Extreme sowie beim Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3 war es nicht so....da war die Farb-Einstellung gespeichert! 
Dachte evtl. es gibt beim ASRock die Einstellung im BIOS dass die USB Ports, wenn der PC aus ist, mit Strom versorgt werden oder so?!


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (21. April 2011)

Die werden doch mit Strom versorgt. Bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## salbe (23. April 2011)

Hallo,


ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Sata3 Marvel Controller. Laut dem Handbuch soll man wenn man XP ohne Raid
installieren will die Intel und Marvel Sata Ports auf IDE stellen. Die Intel Ports zudem auf Enhanced.
Die Boot Festplatte habe ich an einen Intel Sata3 Port hängen - den Sata Brenner an einen SataII (Intel) Port.
Beides funzt. Wenn ich XP 32Bit mit SP3 integriert installiere verlangt Windows keine seperaten Treiber für die
Marvel Sata3 Controller. Laut der Anzeige im Gerätemanager sind die Treiber von Microsoft.
Auf der ASRock Homepage gibt es ja 3 downloads der Marvel Treiber:

        1. Marvell SATA3 Floppy Image ver:1.0.0.1047
        2. SATA RAID Driver (For system to read from floppy diskette during Windows installation)
        3. Marvell SATA3 driver ver:1.0.0.1047

Da ich kein Raid brauche, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich den unter Punkt 3 benötige.

Wenn ich Im UEFI Setup Utility die Marvel Controller auf disabled stelle bevor ich XP installiere, so habe ich folgende
Einträge im Gerätemanager unter IDE ATA / ATAPI-Controller:

Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller

Aktiviere ich die Marvel Controller nach der XP Installation im UEFI so wird beim Neustart des PC
folgendes angezeigt:


Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller

Zusätzlich habe ich einen Eintrag mit Fragezeichen und Ausrufezeichen (PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach) erhalten.

Installiere ich nun den Intel Inf Treiber v9.2.0.1030 so wird nun folgendes angezeigt:

Intel 6(R) Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Strorage Controller - 1C08 
Intel 6(R) Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Strorage Controller - 1C00 
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller

Der erste Eintrag dürfte die 2x SATA3 Anschlüsse repräsentieren.
Der zweite Eintrag dürfte die 4x SATAII Anschlüsse repräsentieren.

PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach) Eintrag hat sich nun zu Anschlüsse (Com / LPT) geändert,
als ich den Intel Management Engine v7.1.10.1065 Treiber installiert habe.

Zudem hat sich folgendes geändert:

Intel 6(R) Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Strorage Controller - 1C08 
Intel 6(R) Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Strorage Controller - 1C00 
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller


Habt Ihr auch die selben Einträge ?
Muss ich die Marvel SATA3 Treiber noch installieren?
Wenn ja, über welchen Eintrag?
Wenn nein, habe ich trotzdem 6GB theoretisch über die Marvel-Controller ?


----------



## salbe (23. April 2011)

Habe gerade die 2 Lan Ports und den Firewire onboard Port im UEFI abgeschaltet.

Nun habe ich folgende Einträge unter IDE ATA / ATAPI-Controller:

Intel 6(R) Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Strorage Controller - 1C08 
Intel 6(R) Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Strorage Controller - 1C00 
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. April 2011)

Installiere einfach die Treiber CD.


----------



## ery (28. April 2011)

Hallo!
Ich hätte gerne mal eure Meinung zu diesen DDR3 Ram Speichern gewußt, 
für das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro.
Diese wurden u.a. ausgewählt,weil der Heatspreader nicht so hoch sein darf,wegen dem CPU Kühler IFX-14:
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C7  ,4x2GB
CL7 ( 7-8-7-20 )
Spannung: 1,65V
aktueller Marktpreis: ca.47,00 Euro pro 2x2GB Paar


----------



## prime73 (28. April 2011)

Warum überhaupt der Speicher/Timings/vdimm ?? Mal abgesehen von der höhe


----------



## ery (28. April 2011)

@prime73
Warum...
Ich hatte bisher fast immer Corsair.
Vorallem aus Kompatibilitätsgründen.
Im Moment ist ja DDR3 Ram sehr günstig, so dass der Preis nicht so in den Vordergrund rückt.
Für die P67 Boards mit Intel Core i7 wird zwar die Spannung mit 1.5V angegeben/empfohlen,
diese CMX4GX3M2A1600C7 liefen aber zumindest unter einem anderen P67 Board recht stabil...
Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag ? (Deine RipJaws passen bei mir zumindest nicht, wegen der Höhe der Heatspreader)


----------



## prime73 (28. April 2011)

Hatte jetzt einfach mal nur so gefragt ohne an was anderes gedacht zu haben. Ist aber blöd das du da ein wenig eingeschränkt bist wegen deinem Kühler. Optisch sollten die Speicher ja auch ein wenig aussehen.

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (E30101B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kingston HyperX Plug n Play DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3P1K2/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wobei ich bei SB immer nach Spezifikation kaufen würde. Intel gibt meine ich bis 1,60v an.


----------



## ery (28. April 2011)

@prime73
Danke für deine Tipps!
Die Kingston Module finde ich sehr interessant, zumal sie die 1.5V erfüllen 
und ich mit Kingston auch gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.
Die werde ich mal im Auge behalten!!!


----------



## ery (2. Mai 2011)

Was würdet ihr raten
auf dem ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro 
zu verbauen:
2x4GB Riegel oder besser
4x2GB Riegel?
(alle DDR3 Spezifikationen gleich: 1.5V/gleiche Marke/gleiches Modell
Worin liegen technich Vor-und Nachteile?


----------



## prime73 (2. Mai 2011)

Es gibt da wohl keine Vor- oder Nachteile. Früher war die Vollbestückung etwas schwieriger aber seit SB läuft es wohl. Ist wohl ne reine Geschmaksache


----------



## PontifexM (2. Mai 2011)

dennoch würde ich es vermeiden alles voll zu pflastern ,nimm 2x4 habe ich auch getan.
wenn das nicht langt kannst dann immer noch nachkaufen, aber wer braucht schon 16 gig ?!


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gleich 4x4GB nehmen.
Und dann als Empfehlung  2x *8GB G.SKILL CL9 Ripjaws PC3-12800 KIT (4x4GB)=16GB

*


----------



## Icz3ron3 (10. Mai 2011)

hinweis für das board, hab gerade beim näheren betrachten festgestellt das es ausser die 1155/1156 auch 775 löcher hat,
das konnte ich bei keinem händler nachlesen, was mich selber freut is das mein 775 Enzotech CPU Water Block SCW-1 - Sapphire locker raufpasst und ich mir kein neuen zulegen muss 

für alle die sich das board kaufen und noch ein 775 kühlkörper besitzen können ihn locker drauf verbauen und geld sparen

beim hersteller selber noch mal nach gelesen und gefunden
C.C.O. (Combo Cooler Option)

C.C.O., stands for Combo Cooler Option, is another exclusive hardware design on ASRock boards. C.C.O. provides the flexible options to adopt different CPU cooler types and matches your socket LGA775, LGA1155 / LGA1156 CPU cooler in the respective holes. Once again, ASRock has successfully expanded the utilization of PCB by the exclusive C.C.O. design.


----------



## prime73 (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich neu


----------



## Lord Wotan (10. Mai 2011)

Neu nicht, hat aber z.B. ASUS nicht!


----------



## prime73 (10. Mai 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Neu nicht, hat aber z.B. ASUS nicht!


 
Dann wäre ich aber im falschen Thread. Gigabyte hat es auch nicht und das war für mich auch nicht neu


----------



## Icz3ron3 (11. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich neu


 
ne is auch klar du konntest das board auch direkt sehen
selbst der threadhersteller hat es nich in seiner beschreibung drin und nachlesen konnte man es genauso wenig


----------



## prime73 (11. Mai 2011)

ocaholic - ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional - Mainboards - Artikel

Hardwareluxx - Test: ASRock Fatal1ty - P67-Mainboard mit Sonderausstattung

ist hier z.b nach zu lesen. Da ich vorher Sockel 1366 hatte wußte ich schon das mein Kühler nicht paßt und da habe ich mich schon vorher schlau gemacht. Sollte man ja auch wenn man sich nen neuen Sockel zulegt


----------



## Lord Wotan (11. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich aber im falschen Thread.


 Wieso falscher Thread. Wenn ASRock das als einziger Mainboardhersteller hat und hier geht es um ein High end Mainboard von ASRock. Da gehört das auch als Thema hier rein. Denn man braucht eben für das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional sich keinen neuen Kühler zu kaufen wenn man einen LGA775 hat. Und das ist eben anders als bei ASUS oder  Gigabyte. Eben noch ein Pluspunkt für ASRock und das Fatal1ty P67 Professional.


----------



## AmanoTC (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Zwei Fragen auch von mir zu dem Board.

A) Wenn ich das richtig sehe, besitzt das Board 1 PWM CPU-Lüfteranschluss. Ich möchte auf dem Board gerne den Prolimatech Genesis verbauen und auf diesem zwei baugleiche Lüfter montieren. Ich habe also 2 CPU-Lüfter für 1 Anschluss. Wie sollte ich das Problem lösen? Mir ist es nicht unbedingt wichtig, von beiden Lüftern die RPM auslesen zu können, allerdings sollten beide CPU-Lüfter natürlich gleich schnell drehen. Kann ich dieses erreichen, indem ich einfach ein Y-Kabel mit 2 4-Pin-Steckern (also PWM) an den Anschluss anschliesse und diesen mit beiden Lüftern verbinde? Ist hierbei sichergestellt, dass der CPU-Lüfteranschluss auf dem Board dieses aushält?

B) Ich möchte auf dem Board insgesamt fünf Gehäuselüfter anschließen (1x Front, 2x Top, 1x Seite, 1x Back). Habe ich mich verguckt oder besitzt das Board tatsächlich nur Anschlüsse für drei Gehäuselüfter? Und wenn es tatsächlich nur drei Anschlüsse sind, kann ich hier dann auch zwei Lüfter per Y-Kabel zusammenschließen? Und wenn ja, reicht hier dann ein Kabel mit 3-Pin-Steckern?

Gruß,
Amano


----------



## prime73 (11. Mai 2011)

@Lord 
Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Klar gehört es rein das asrock quasi 3 Sockel vom kühler her abdeckt. Meinte das auf den Bezug das Asus das nicht hat. Weil mir es hier nicht um Anus oder GB geht. Und richtig das Board hat schon Vorteile gegenüber den anderen Hersteller 

@Amano
Werde nachher mal schauen was die Lüftersteuerung von asrock sagt. Meine das das bei mir mal funktionierte das man alle Lüfter damit regeln kann.

*edit
so die Lüftersteuerung mit F-Stream Tuning funktioniert. Habe einen am CPU Fan angeschlossen und einen am Chassis Fan 2 und das klappt super. Beide Lüfter haten einen 3 Pin Anschluss also kein PWM. Kannst dann ohne Probleme über ein Y-Kabel beide gleichzeitig Regeln


----------



## Icz3ron3 (11. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> ocaholic - ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional - Mainboards - Artikel
> 
> Hardwareluxx - Test: ASRock Fatal1ty - P67-Mainboard mit Sonderausstattung
> 
> ist hier z.b nach zu lesen. Da ich vorher Sockel 1366 hatte wußte ich schon das mein Kühler nicht paßt und da habe ich mich schon vorher schlau gemacht. Sollte man ja auch wenn man sich nen neuen Sockel zulegt


 
hab mich vorher schlaugemacht und bei drei online seiten wurde nichts derart bechrieben 

ich habs auch bei asus 1366 gefunden dort is es auch deutlicher zusehen nur nich beschriftet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prime73 (11. Mai 2011)

Dann hattest du mehr oder weniger pech gehabt bei deiner Suche. Hatte das damals auch noch wo anders gelesen aber wo das war weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Hatte vorher einen HK Rev3 gehabt. Wollte aber keine Adapter Platte oder sowas wo man eine andere Sockelhalterung Simuliert. Auf der Suche bin ich da mal drauf gestoßen aber blöd ist es alle mal das die Hersteller das nicht mit angeben !!


******EDIT*****

Mensch sind wir Blind 
Steht doch auf der Asrock Seite und das mit Bild 

ASRock > Products > Fatal1ty P67 Professional

muss nur etwas weiter runter Scrollen  C.C.O. (Combo Cooler Option)


----------



## AmanoTC (12. Mai 2011)

@Prime: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Icz3ron3 (12. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Dann hattest du mehr oder weniger pech gehabt bei deiner Suche. Hatte das damals auch noch wo anders gelesen aber wo das war weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Hatte vorher einen HK Rev3 gehabt. Wollte aber keine Adapter Platte oder sowas wo man eine andere Sockelhalterung Simuliert. Auf der Suche bin ich da mal drauf gestoßen aber blöd ist es alle mal das die Hersteller das nicht mit angeben !!
> 
> 
> ******EDIT*****
> ...


 
ja weiss hab ich auch gesehen und für ganz doofe auch noch animiert damit man es schnallt


----------



## prime73 (12. Mai 2011)

Bist du zufrieden mit dem Brett ? Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist das mit der Auto vcore. Ist bei mir ein wenig buggy aber sonst ist das Board super


----------



## Icz3ron3 (12. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit dem Brett ? Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist das mit der Auto vcore. Ist bei mir ein wenig buggy aber sonst ist das Board super


 
habs noch nich zusammen gebaut bin noch beim daten verschieben da eine neue hdd zugekommen is, denke das ich das am montag alles machen werde da hab ich eh urlaub.
unter wasser setzen muss ich auch noch alles werd dann mal ne kleine fotoserie machen


----------



## prime73 (12. Mai 2011)

Habe die CPU und GK auch unter Wasser ist einfach super. Sommersetting 4 GHz bei last knapp 43 Grad der heißeste Kern. Ja mach mal ne Foto Serie. Finde ich immer geil


----------



## Icz3ron3 (17. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Habe die CPU und GK auch unter Wasser ist einfach super. Sommersetting 4 GHz bei last knapp 43 Grad der heißeste Kern. Ja mach mal ne Foto Serie. Finde ich immer geil


 
schon mal ein paar bilder, den rest werd ich dann auf mein syspro einfügen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ery (20. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand, 
ob es irgendwo eine *Veröffentlichung*
der Benchmarks zum *x264-HD-Test *
aus PCGH 05/2011 gibt?


----------



## prime73 (20. Mai 2011)

Mach bitte den Knickschutz weg das hat was tuntiges


----------



## widder0815 (20. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Mach bitte den Knickschutz weg das hat was tuntiges


----------



## 4clocker (20. Mai 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Mach bitte den Knickschutz weg das hat was tuntiges


 Nein es liegt nicht am Knickschutz, die Schläuche drunter sind das tuntige 
So ein geiles Board und dann wird es mit rosa Mädchen-Schlauch verschandelt


----------



## prime73 (20. Mai 2011)

Die Schläuche sehen mir eher orange aus aber das könnte doch der Knickschutz sein ....

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 9mm (ca 3/8") Gloss Blue PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 9mm (ca 3/8") Gloss Blue 68180


----------



## Fleshless91 (22. Mai 2011)

Schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem "neuen" Fatal1ty board?

ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Kann mir mal grob jemand die größten Unterschiede sagen und wie viele Lüfteranschlüsse bei beiden zur verfügung stehtn für Gehäuselüfter?

mfg Fleshless


----------



## ery (25. Mai 2011)

@Fleshless91
Lüfter des ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional:

Im Beitag 211

[Sammelthread] ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional - Seite 9 - Forum de Luxx

PS.Geh doch bei Geizhals: auf Produktvergleich, da siehste recht übersichtlich die Unterschiede.


----------



## wobbes (26. Mai 2011)

Hi @ all ,
war bisher immer nur stiller Leser doch nun hab ich auch mal die ein oder andere Frage ,

bin auch besitzer dieses Boards und habe mich ein bischen ans OC gemacht rennt soweit ganz ok aber ich habe diesen Kaltstart Bug startet bis post id 60 aus 2 sek. nichts danach fåhrt er normal hoch kann man das irgendwie beheben ?


----------



## prime73 (26. Mai 2011)

Moin 

Eventuell hilft das neuste BIOS falls es noch nicht drauf ist. Passiert das auch wenn er auf Stock läuft oder nur beim OC Setting ?


----------



## wobbes (26. Mai 2011)

Guten, 
nee nur bei OC bios ist 1.60 auslieferungs zustand welchen verbesserung bringt das neue mit sich wird auf der Asrock Seite nicht richtig schlau draus ,meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es was mit Spead Sprectum ? zutun hat naja kann ja mit leben .....Greetz


----------



## prime73 (26. Mai 2011)

Schmeiß mal das neue 1.80 drauf. Speed Spectrum ist dafür da das der bclk nicht droopt. So ein neues BIOS kann schon mal Wunder wirken


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Mai 2011)

Beim OC immer Speed Sprectum abschalten.


----------



## wobbes (27. Mai 2011)

ist auf disable habt ihr das 1.80 drauf ?


----------



## prime73 (27. Mai 2011)

Ja habe das 1.80 drauf.


----------



## Lord Wotan (27. Mai 2011)

Ja ich auch!


----------



## AmanoTC (28. Mai 2011)

Servus.
Wollte mich mal wieder melden und kundtun, dass der neue PC nun zusammengebaut ist. Das Board läuft wunderbar! Habe über das Bios den i7-2600k auf 4Ghz übertaktet und es läuft absolut stabil.
Auch funktioniert bei mir der Mausport exakt so, wie er funktionieren soll (obwohl ich das bei meiner Maus eigentlich gar nicht brauche).


----------



## prime73 (28. Mai 2011)

AmanoTC schrieb:


> Servus.
> Wollte mich mal wieder melden und kundtun, dass der neue PC nun zusammengebaut ist. Das Board läuft wunderbar! Habe über das Bios den i7-2600k auf 4Ghz übertaktet und es läuft absolut stabil.
> Auch funktioniert bei mir der Mausport exakt so, wie er funktionieren soll (obwohl ich das bei meiner Maus eigentlich gar nicht brauche).


 
Schön das wieder einer mit dem Board zufrieden ist


----------



## Chris_1982 (31. Mai 2011)

hallo

Ich hatte mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher schon so einige Abstürze, z.b The Witcher alle 10-15 Std oder bfbc2 mein PC lief bis gestern ohne jegliche Einstellung im Bios also mit dem Optimized Defaults und das von Anfang an.

Mein Arbeitsspeicher lief bis gestern mit: 1600 MHZ 1:6 9-9-9-28 1T, also nichts wurde bis gestern verändert..dachte mir das die Abstürze bestimmt am Speicher liegen und bin dann ins Bios gegangen.

Dort habe ich dann bei den Ram einstellungen anstatt der 28 eine 24 genommen und anstatt des 1T habe ich 2T eingestellt, mehr hatte ich nicht gemacht.

Habe dann The Witcher gestartet und das Spiel ist mir sofort abgestürtzt wieder mit der selben Meldung The Witcher Funktioniert nicht mehr Problemereignissname BEX im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf.

Bin danach wieder ins Bios und habe die 9-9-9 noch zusätzlich auf Manuell gestellt, die vorher auf Auto standen.

Mein Speicher läuft jetzt mit 1600 Mhz 1:6 9-9-9-24 2T

Mein bfbc2 scheint jetzt tadellos zu laufen..nur das The Witcher traue ich mich gar nicht mehr zu spielen weil dann eh wieder der Fehler kommt..

Aber schon komisch das ganze denn genau das was ich am Speicher verändert habe wurde mir so hier im Forum schon vor einiger Zeit gepoostet..


----------



## Lord Wotan (1. Juni 2011)

*@Chris_1982* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welche UEFI Version.
CPU Übertaktet?
Und Warum Speicher nicht auf XMP Profil Automatisch laufen lassen?

Ich habe z.B. die UEFI Version 1.80 
Als Speicher 2x 8GB G.SKILL CL9 Ripjaws PC3-12800 KIT (4x4GB) = 16GB mit geladenen XMP Profil auf Auto.
Und CPU ist auf 4,4 GHz übertaktet. 
Das ganze läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Das ist die Version P 1.60

Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet

Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit dem Bios nicht so aus war nur einmal drin als ich den Speicher nach Herstellerangaben eingestellt habe..

Aber mein PC läuft seit ich das gemacht habe sehr stabil.


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Juni 2011)

dann mach doch mal die Version 1.80 drauf.

Und alles ansonsten alles auf Auto.


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Ist die Version 1.80 denn besser ? Meinst du alles @stock


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Juni 2011)

Die Version 1.80 behebt Fehler in Bios. Ja ich finde Sie ist Stabiler
Und ja, stelle deinen Speicher automatisch mit XMP Profil ein. Mit CPU-Z kannst du dann Prüfen, ob die Werte stimmen in Profil. 
Wie gesagt, bei mir läuft das mit Übertakteter CPU auf 4,4 GHz absolut stabil. Sollte somit erst recht unübertragtet stabil laufen.  Und ich nutze alle vier Speicherbänke, da ich bei 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher Vollbestückung fahre.


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Wie macht man das Bios Update am besten mit nem USB Stick hab das Bios nämlich schon auf den Stick draufgezogen.


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Juni 2011)

Also ich boote immer von USB Stick. Dazu muss er aber erst mal als solcher eingerichtet werden. HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - Download - CHIP Online
Danach das Bios File darauf und dann von Stick booten und in Dosmodus das File aufspielen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab es jetzt so gemacht: Die Update Bios datei auf meinen USB Stick gezogen, bin dann ins Bios gegangen habe die Optimized Defaults geladen, habe dann das Bios Update gemacht.

Es hat ganz normal funktioniert habe jetzt auch die Version 1.80 wie genau geht das denn jetzt mit dem XMP Profil was ich noch machen sollte?


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Juni 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Also ich hab es jetzt so gemacht: Die Update Bios datei auf meinen USB Stick gezogen, bin dann ins Bios gegangen habe die Optimized Defaults geladen, habe dann das Bios Update gemacht.
> 
> Es hat ganz normal funktioniert habe jetzt auch die Version 1.80 wie genau geht das denn jetzt mit dem XMP Profil was ich noch machen sollte?


 Du musst ins Speicher Untermenü da das Profil auf XMP stellen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ins Bios gegangen und habe es gemacht habe von AUTO auf Profil1 gestellt was das so richtig?


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Juni 2011)

Ja genau.


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Vielen dank für deine Hilfe...


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. Juni 2011)

Gerne, kein Problem.


----------



## ery (3. Juni 2011)

Spulenfiepen beim ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro?
Gelegentlich schreiben davon einiger Nutzer.
Tritt das bei jedem Fatal1ty Board auf?
Bzw. wann (bei welcher Konfiguration) tritt das überhaupt auf?
Gruß


----------



## prime73 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe davon bis jetzt nur von einem gehört der das hat. Kollege von mir hat das Board seit mittwoch und da ist alles ok. Muss nicht vom Board kommen. Kann auch sein das das NT nicht kompatibel ist.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. Juni 2011)

4clocker schrieb:


> Nein es liegt nicht am Knickschutz, die Schläuche drunter sind das tuntige
> So ein geiles Board und dann wird es mit rosa Mädchen-Schlauch verschandelt


 
so zurück aus m urlaub ihr pappnasen, die schläuche haben was rot oranges, nichts da rosa, schaut nur so aus weil nichts befüllt und beleuchtet ist 
tuntiges  ihr habt se doch nich alle


----------



## prime73 (5. Juni 2011)

na Hauptsache der Urlaub war gut


----------



## Icz3ron3 (5. Juni 2011)

aufjedenfall super gewesen danke

werd heut abend mal uvpic machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Juni 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie lange die Garantie für das Fatal1ty ist? auf der ASRock homepage steht ja nichts weiter und bei computerbase hab ich irgendwas mit einem jahr gelesen was ich nicht so recht glauben kann da ja ASUS Gigabyte und co mehr als 3 Jahre garantie anbieten für ihre Kunden.


----------



## Lord Wotan (6. Juni 2011)

ASRock hat die Garantie doch um ein Jahr verlängert wegen das Intel Bug mit den Version 2 Chipsatz. Dürften somit ab Kaufdatum 4 Jahre sein.


----------



## PontifexM (6. Juni 2011)

und ab dem wird meist eh neu gekauft ^^


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Juni 2011)

ja also 3 jahre sollte nen board auch schon locker reichen. Nur woher weiss man das das ASRock auf dem board 3 jahre Garantie gibt?


----------



## Lord Wotan (6. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß stand das auf der ASRock seite. Müsste auch auf den Karton stehen. 1 year extended warranty = 1 Jahr Garantieverlängerung, was heißt  somit 4 Jahre Herstellergarantie.

 Und hier auf der Seite steht es auch
http://www.asrock.com/news/events/201102ex/warranty.de.html


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Juni 2011)

naja 1 jahr garantie und ein jahr garantieerweiterung sind aber 2 und nicht 4 jahre 

Aber auf den Flyer steht ja auch das entweder 2 oder 3 jahre garantie beim board plus einem jahr Revision B3 garantie.


ich werd noch verrückt mit der Mainboard suche  das war bei AMD damals einfacher


----------



## Lord Wotan (6. Juni 2011)

Du verstehst da was falsch. In Deutschland gibt es drei Jahre Garantie. Und ASRock verlängert das um ein Jahr. Also vier Jahre.


Auszug aus den Link oben von mir

Die Gesamtdauer der Garantie kann je nach Verkaufsort variieren. Wenn  Sie beispielsweise ein ASRock P67/H67 B3-Stepping-Chipsatz-Motherboard  in einer Region mit einer 2-jährigen Garantie erwerben, erhöht sich Ihre  Gesamtgarantiedauer automatisch auf 3 Jahre. *Wenn Sie das Produkt in  einer Region mit 3-jähriger Garantie erwerben, beträgt Ihre  Gesamtgarantiedauer automatisch 4 Jahre.*


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Juni 2011)

Achso ok.

Also falls ich mich für das fatal1ty entscheiden sollte dann wird die garantie automatisch von AS Rock bzw vom händler berücksichtig in falle eines Problems innerhalb von 4 jahren ohne mich irgendwo bei AS Rock registrieren zu müssen mit Kaufbeleg etc.

Wie steht das Fatal1ty eigentlich zu anderen boards, mit welchen ist es zu vergleichen? Maximus Extreme? UD7?

Skeptisch bin ich auch da ich noch nie irgendetwas von AS Rock besessen habe. 
Ist AsRock mittlerweile nen Renomierter hersteller wie gigabyte oder asus? Habe die halt noch als "Billig"marke in erinnerung, sorry wegen des wortes


----------



## prime73 (6. Juni 2011)

Die asrock boards kann man nicht mehr mit den alten vergleichen. Ist auch mein erstes asrock und bin super zufrieden 
Die entscheidung liegt aber bei dir


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es mit der speicherkompatibilität aus?

Habe zur Zeit noch meine "alten" Corsair XMS3 1333 Mhz CL9 (altes Kühlblech) 4x 2Gb, Die Stehen laut ASRock nicht mit auf der liste, wird es probleme geben oder ist es mehr Glücksache?


----------



## prime73 (6. Juni 2011)

Würde ich einfach ausprobieren. Kein Hersteller kann alle RAM testen ob die Kompatibel sind also auch ein wenig Glücksache.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Juni 2011)

ja ich würde es einfach ausprobieren dann und wenn es nicht hinhaut dann einfach mal neue Rams kaufen (immerhin besser/einfacher als die kiste wieder auseinander zu bauen)

Wie sieht es eigentlich damit aus wenn man 1600Mhz speicher in das board setzt, aber sie nicht auf 1600Mhz laufen lässt sondern den CPU Speichercontroller entscheiden lässt? 
Laufen sie dann instabil oder takten sie sich einfach auf 1333 Mhz runter?

Die SSD Crucial m4 128Gb (25nm) soll dann noch dazugekauft werden, ist es ne gute kombi oder welche würdet ihr mir emfehlen? Ist die C300 eventuell zuverlässiger aufgrund der 34nm MLC Chips? Die intel 511 ist mir leider etwas zu teuer im vergleich zur Crucial.


----------



## Lord Wotan (7. Juni 2011)

Ich lasse meine Speicherkits mit geladenen XMP Profil laufen auf DDR3-1600, lauft absolut stabil.

Zum SSD kann ich nichts sagen. Ich fahre mein System ausschließlich mit HDDs, zwei mal SAMSUNG HD161HJ 160GB als Raid0 =320GB (Bootpartition) plus   SAMSUNG HD103SI 1TB (Spiele/Arbeit usw)plus ST3300831AS 300GB (für Norton Backup)


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Juni 2011)

wie sieht es mit den "Gameport" aus? Wahrheit oder zum Grössten teil marketing? merkt man unterschiede beim zokken im vergleich zum normalen port?

Nutze die Logitech G700 Via funk


----------



## Lord Wotan (7. Juni 2011)

Bei mir läuft das *erst *mit der F-Stream Tuning Softwareversion 0.1.27.12 mit einer Microsoft Sidewinder X8. Und ja, man merkt was. Ist ja auch klar, die USB Pollingrate steigt auf bis zu 1000Hz. Normal ist 125Hz.

Und in Verbindung mit den 4000 dpi der Microsoft Sidewinder X8 ist das der Hammer.


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Juni 2011)

Dann kann man ja endlich die volle leistung der Logitech G700 nutzen denn die soll ja mit 1000Hz funken.

Ja dann hab ich mich ja soweit entschieden

Ich denke auch das 180 € für das board nen recht angenehmer preis ist. Immerhin bietet es deutlich mehr ausstattung als z.B. nen Gigabyte ud4 zum FAST selben preis. und der vorteil ist ja auch das ich erstmal mein gehäuse behalten kann da man ja ein USB3 front hub inkl nen ssd halter mitbekommt

Funktioniert der USB3 port problemlos? habe bei alternate gelesen bei den rezessionen das es probleme geben kann mit den usb3 connector


----------



## Lord Wotan (7. Juni 2011)

Zu USB 3

Da musst du die neuesten Treiber zu laden. Dann gibt es mit USB 3 keine Probleme.


Allgemein gesagt, ist das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional das geilste Mainboard was ich jemals gekauft habe. Ich hatte vorher ausschließlich ASUS ROG Mainboards. Für mich tobt das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional zur Zeit alles was am *Intel Sandy Bridge (LGA1155) Mainboards vorhanden ist. 
*


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Juni 2011)

ja die ASUS ROG sind ja leider unbezahlbar aber wenn dieses besser ist bzw gleichwertig werd ich mich wohl dafür entscheiden 

Das einzige was mich an den Fatal1ty stöhrt ist das Gesicht (auf der packung und im UEFI) und die unterschrift von Fatal1ty auf dem board selbst

wie kommts eigentlich das ASRock so ein gewaltigen Qualitätssprung gemacht hat?


----------



## Lord Wotan (7. Juni 2011)

Sie gehören nicht mehr ASUS. Der die Firma als Billighersteller einst gegründet hat. Heute ist AsRock eigenständig. 
Und mit Fatal1ty hat man sich einen Markennamen ins Boot geholt. 
Ich denke ASrock wird ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu Gigabyte und ASUS.


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem Asrock Fatality auch vollkommen zufrieden, ganz am Anfang hatte mein PC immer länger gebraucht beim hochfahren.. 

Ich dachte auch vorher das Problem nicht wegzubekommen, habe dann herausgefunden das es an meiner Maus lag, als ich sie abgesteckt hatte fuhr der PC ganz normal hoch.

Danach habe ich sie in den USB 3.0 gesteckt und den USB 3.0 Treiber installiert und es funktioniert tadellos. Auch meine Speicher laufen mit 1600 Mhz und eingestellt auf Profil 1 ohne Probleme.

Auf empfehlung von Lord Wotan. Mein PC ist nämlich von Anfang an nicht übertaktet.

lg


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Juni 2011)

also hast du Bugs mit den  Fatality Gameport? eventuell bereitsbehoben mit nen biosupdate?


oder deine SS Xai Laser Mouse wird zu 100% unterstüzt vom board (gameport)*
*


----------



## Chris_1982 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen das meine Maus mit dem Board Probleme machen soll..weiss aber nicht mehr genau welche das waren.

Bis auf das am Anfang mit dem länger Brauchen beim hochfahren sind mir keinerlei Probleme aufgefallen.

Ich hatte dann letztens auch mal ein Bios update gemacht auf die Version 1.80 und alles funktioniert ganz normal.


----------



## Lord Wotan (7. Juni 2011)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> also hast du Bugs mit den  Fatality Gameport? eventuell bereitsbehoben mit nen biosupdate?
> 
> 
> oder deine SS Xai Laser Mouse wird zu 100% unterstüzt vom board (gameport)*
> *


 Es gab Probleme mit der ausgelieferten F-Stream Tuning Software Version 0.1.27.11 mit der der Mouseport gesteuert wird. Ist mit der Version 0.1.27.12 aber behoben. Mit der alten Software ging die Mouseportfunktion mit meiner X8 auch nicht. Mit der neuen Software habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Juni 2011)

na dann hoff ich mal das die logitech g700 läuft  aber logitech ist ja eh am meisten verbreitet, das wird schon funzen


----------



## Lord Wotan (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn es Interesiert, hier gibt es neuere Treiber, auch für das USB 3 Problem.

ASROCK Fatal1ty P67 Professional bios & drivers

Hier gibt es die neusten Intel Raid Treiber

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm

Hier gibt es den neusten Intel Chipsatztreiber (inf)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19642

Und hier gibt es die neuste F-Stream Tuning Software Version  0.1.27.12

Bitte nur die Datei FSTUSetup_v012712MOD.exe runterladen und über bestehende F-Stream Tuning Software Version 0.1.27.11 drüber installieren. Dann sollte die Mouseportfunktion auch da gehen in Windows wo es Probleme gab.



Ansonsten gibt es noch ein Deutsches "Support" Forum für ASRock Mainboards
http://www.pctreiber.net/forum/intel_mainboards/


----------



## Chris_1982 (8. Juni 2011)

@ Lord Wotan

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Meine Soundkarte steckt im unteren PCI X1 Slot sie ist ganz knapp unter meiner 580 GTX..und das läuft jetzt so von Anfang an.

Meinst du ich kann die Soundkarte auch in dem nächsten in dem Falle der dritte Slot von unten Stecken? Es ist der Rote PCI E 2.0 x16.

lg


----------



## Lord Wotan (8. Juni 2011)

Ich habe meine Soundkarte (Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series PCIe) 		 in ersten schwarzen PCIe Slot über der Grafikkarte (erster roter PCIe Slot).

Ob das in dritten roten Slot geht? ich denke ja.
Der dritte rote Slot ist sowieso nur mit PCIe 2.0 x4 angebunden. Müsste gehen. 
Nur wenn du in zweiten PCIe Grafikkarten Slot was einbaust wird es die Grafikkarte auf PCIe 2.0 x8 runterziehen. Da der erste und zweite Grafikkarten Slot sich die PCIe 2.0 X16 Übertragungsrate teilen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Juni 2011)

EDIT: Mist geschrieben bzw falsch gelesen 

meine Soundkarte wird ganz nach unten kommen, also Standart PCI Asus Xonar


----------



## Chris_1982 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich habe wieder ein Problem bfbc2 ist mir gerade nach ein paar Secunden schon abgestürtzt..

dann aufm Desktop kam die Meldung mit dem Farbchema keine Ahnung was da los ist..

ich habe im Internet gefunden das mache das selbe Problem haben..

Naja mit keinen anderen Spiel ist das mir bis jetzt vorgekommen ich lass es jetzt sein für alle mal sein

und Spiele das Spiel ein für alle mal nie wieder.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Juni 2011)

also ich habe jetzt mein Fatal1ty bekommen und eingebaut und muss sagen das ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin  Alles sehr schnell.

Das eizige Manko ist das die lüftersteuerung in der Fatal1ty software meine einstellung nach nen neustart nicht speichert, die gehäuselüfter drehen immer mit maximaler leistung.

Der CPU Kühler (BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro) der mit PWM angesteuert wird dreht auch imemr auf volle leistung (1600 Umdrehungen) was aber nicht so laut ist wie meine gehäuselüfter die bald gegen BeQuiet Silent Wings ausgetauscht werden  ich denken die jetzigen haben schon ein weg denn die sind nur auf minimaler stufe erträglich.
Muss ich im UEFI einstellen das das Mainboard den PWM CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln soll?


----------



## Lord Wotan (11. Juni 2011)

Hast  du die  F-Stream Tuning Software installiert?


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Juni 2011)

ja ist installiert, die übernimmt die einstellung der lüfter ja nicht  das ist ja das problem.


zwischendurch läuft der cpu auch wenn nichts am pc gemacht wird ständig auf 3600 Mhz ohne das ich ihn übertaktet habe, das einzige was er macht ist über steam die spiele downloaden, aber dafür brauch er ja keine 3600mhz


----------



## prime73 (11. Juni 2011)

Hast du die neuste Software drauf oder die von CD. Habe die neue drauf und die funzt bei mir  
Kollege hat das neue Z Board von Asrock und funzt es auch


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Juni 2011)

ich hatte erst die von CD und dann direkt die neuste von der HP installiert und es wird nichts gespeichert nach restart


----------



## Lord Wotan (11. Juni 2011)

Welche Version hat dein UEFI?

Und welche Versionsnummer hat deine F-Stream Tuning Softwar?


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Juni 2011)

UEFI ist 1.80 (neuste) und F-Stream 0.1.27.11 Das Programmsymbol ist auchnicht mehr dieses F, vielleicht mal reinstallen


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Juni 2011)

Lade mal das runter FSTUSetup_v012712MOD.exe  und über bestehende F-Stream Tuning Software Version  0.1.27.11 drüber installieren. Dann ist deine Software Version 0.1.27.12


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habs gefunden, musste unten nur den haken setzen für "Autorun when windows start"


Wie kommt es eigentlich das die USB3.0 anschlüsse erst nach treiber installation erkannt und genuzte werden können? ich dachte die sind abwärtskompatibel

Ist deine version eine Beta version? die.12 version ist ja nirgends verfügbar


----------



## ery (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe im Gerätemanger des 
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro, BIOS 1.80
noch ein Fragezeichen für PCI-Kommunikationscontroller,
welches für Intel ME (Intel Managment Driver)steht.
Installieren möchte ich das ME nicht.
Kann ich diese Option im BIOS folgenlos deaktivieren?
Und wenn ja wie?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 12.06.2011 um 15:26 ----------



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der speicherkompatibilität aus?
> 
> Habe zur Zeit noch meine "alten" Corsair XMS3 1333 Mhz CL9 (altes Kühlblech) 4x 2Gb, Die Stehen laut ASRock nicht mit auf der liste, wird es probleme geben oder ist es mehr Glücksache?


 
Ich verwende aktuell 4x2 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL7 (CMX4GX3M2A1600C7) und diese laufen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir aber auch meine Speicher nahelegen:

G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch G.Skill Sniper empfehlen die laufen bei nur 1,25V und sind dadurch ziemlich kühl..

cartago2202 hat doch glaube auch hier so ein tolles review darüber geschrieben.

lg


----------



## YellowCaps (12. Juni 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aber auch meine Speicher nahelegen:
> 
> G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


 naja ...


Frage gibt es zu dem Mobo iwo n OC Fred?


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. Juni 2011)

Meinst du das naja auch auf meine Speicher bezogen?? Weil eigentlich laufen die ganz stabil und das Board ist auch bei G.Skill mit aufgeführt.


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Juni 2011)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ist deine version eine Beta version? die.12 version ist ja nirgends verfügbar


 Ja ist eine Modbetaversion


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Juni 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Ja ist eine Modbetaversion


 

und was genau Fixt sie?
Habe die einzelnen lüfter übrigens jetzt im UEFI runter gestellt  nun ist alles leise (habe auch wieder den Noctua CPU Lüfter)


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, fixt er das Problem der Mouseport Funktion.


----------



## Runghi (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo an allen 

Bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage bzw. ein problem mit der erst zugelegten fatal1ty mainboard.
Wo kann ich die posten?

MfG
Runghi


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Juni 2011)

Ich denke hier.  Oder in Deutschen Support ASRock Forum Intel Mainboards
Hier wird aber schneller geantwortet.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 13.06.2011 um 00:29 ----------




ery schrieb:


> Ich habe im Gerätemanger des
> ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro, BIOS 1.80
> noch ein Fragezeichen für PCI-Kommunikationscontroller,
> welches für Intel ME (Intel Managment Driver)steht.
> Installieren möchte ich das ME nicht.


Laut diesen Link
Intel Management Engine Interface Treiber 2.0.9.1122

Ist das Teil für die Kühlung zuständig.


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. Juni 2011)

Bald soll ja schon der neue Sockel kommen, wie schnell das aber auch bei Intel geht,

naja ich brauche meine Geld erstmal für andere Zwecke.


----------



## GBoos (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs ....

ich habe folgendes Setup und riesige Probleme mit OC :

Asrock Fatal1ty Pro (P1.80) mit i7-2600k
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 8GB (2*4GB) 1600MHZ 8-8-8-24 1.5V V2.12
OCZ RevoDrive X2 + WDC SATA2 500GB 7200rpm
KÜHLER H₂O 920 Liquid in Thermaltake V6 Black mit 4 Lueftern
Corsair GS800 Power Supply
WindowsServer2008R2 SP1 x64

Wenn ich die Standard-Einstellungen zum OC bis 4.0Ghz nutze und SpeedSpectrum "disable" dann bleibt bei mir von den Temperaturen her alles "normal" (< 75C im normal Cooling-Modus und < 65C im Extrem-Cooling-Modus) unter voller voller Auslastung (BurnTest + Prime etc). Gehe ich allerdings auf 4.2Ghz hoch, dann faengt bei mir das Temperatur Problem an. Ich bekomme die Temperaturen selbst im Extrem-Cooling-Modus nicht unter 85 C. Im normalen Modus geht die Temp bis auf 97-98C hoch ohne das System aber zu freezen. 

Temperaturen vergleiche ich mit CoreTemp / RealTemp und AIDA64 Extreme ....

Wenn man die ganzen Foren durchleuchtet, dann findet man nie ein vollstaendiges manuelles OC Parameter Setup fuer Fatal1ty mit 2600K. Einer hat die Parameter und der andere die aber nie hat einer mal ein vollstaendiges Setup. Jedoch kann man lesen das OC bis 4.6Ghz (auch 4.8Ghz) mit manuellem OC sogar mit Air Cooling absolut moeglich ist und im 24/7 Betrieb stabil laeuft. Ich selbst habe das auch probiert, habe aber mit meinem Arctic Air Cooler genau die gleichen Probleme gehabt. Also egal wie, ab 4.2Ghz hab ich ein Temperatur Problem. Woran kann das liegen ?

Defekte CPU ?
Defektes Board ?
Defekte Kuehlung ? (kann ich eigentlich ausschliessen da ich es auf meinem eVGA nForce790i SLI Ultimate FTW mit QX9650 Extreme mit 4.2Ghz laufen hatte und nie > 70C komme trotz 30% Differenz in den Thermo-Werten)

Ich habe es selbst mit dem Beta-BIOS Update 1.9 versucht. Keine Aenderungen. Mir gehen die Ideen aus. Habt Ihr Rat fuer mich.

Gruesse Mike


----------



## Lord Wotan (13. Juni 2011)

Du hast doch eine Wasserkühlung?

Und da sind deine Werte in ganzen  einfach zu hoch. Ich bin zwar kein WAKÜ Experte aber ich übertakte per Luftkühlung und komme nie über 49C unter Last bei 4,4Ghz. Und bei mir steht alles auf Automatik. Ausser bei der Speichereinstellung da wird das XMP Profil benutzt. Und natürlich SpeedSpectrum ist "disable"
Mit Wasser solltest du locker am die 5Ghz Grenze kommen. Ich denke dein Set ist entweder nicht richtig Montiert, defekt oder eben nicht für die CPU Klasse zugelassen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (13. Juni 2011)

GBoos schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs ....
> 
> ich habe folgendes Setup und riesige Probleme mit OC :
> 
> ...



hmmm habe demnächst auch vor mir nen neuen pc zu bauen und hatte ehrlich  gesagt auch an da soben genannte board gedacht wenn man sieht  wie das  fatal1ty in den tests abschneidet scheint es ja einfach nur der hammer  zu sein,habe bis jetzt nur gutes gehört und denke das es auch nen  hammerteil ist hatte selber schon ein fatal1ty board  von abit damals  noch für sockel am2,des war auch super aber auch ich denke um ehrlich zu sein dass bei dir ein teil defekt ist oder du deine kühlung nicht richtig montiert hast,ich habe auf meinem derzeitigen rechner eine corsair h50 wasserkühlung drauf und komme nich auf solche extrem hohen werte wie du,was hast du eigentlich für eine gehäuse zwecks luftdurchstrom und wie werden deine anderen komponenten gekühlt ram etc,hast du da einen extra ramkühler???


----------



## prime73 (13. Juni 2011)

@Lord 
Möchte mal nen screen von dir sehen bei 4,4ghz mit einem Prime Run von 1 Stunde. Glaube nicht das du da unter 50 grad bleibst bei lukü.


----------



## GBoos (13. Juni 2011)

Hi .... vielen Dank fuer die schnellen Antworten.

Also bezgl. CPU Klassen-Zulassung finde ich nichts. Weder auf der Website von Antec noch sonst wo. Bezueglich Montage habe ich das ganze vorhin nochmal auseinander gebaut, im anderen Rechner (wie oben beschrieben) verbaut und komme nie auf die Temperaturen wie hier am 2600K mit dem Asrock). Dann habe ich parallel meinen Luftkuehler vom 775er Board (siehe oben) verbaut. Mit dem kann ich den QX9650 auch auf 4.2Ghz fahren ohne auch nur annaehernd die Temperaturen zu bekommen. Die gleichen Temperaturen. Alles wieder zurueckgebaut, alles gereinigt, neue Thermalpaste drauf etc etc.. Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Unter Vollast bei 4.2Ghz alles > 85C mit Extrem-Cooling-Mode. Liquid-Temperatur liegt aber bei vorzueglichen 32C unter Vollast und Extrem-Cooling-Mode. Ich begreif es nicht. Das Case ist ein Thermaltake V6 Black. Eigentlich sollte es das nicht sein. Habe 4 zusaetzliche Luefter verbaut die auch alle schoen "rausblasen". Von innen kommt gefuehlte 10C kaeltere Luft als die Zimmertemperatur. 

Ich habe auch schon mal in der Boardbeschreibung geschaut ob ich irgendeinen Jumper etc setzen muss usw usw. Ist ja aber nix. Bald geb ich auf. Kann da was am Sockel nicht i.O. sein. Mich wuerde es ja alles nicht wundern wenn das Ding sofort mit dem ersten OC-Step so heiss werden wuerde. Dann wuerde ich sagen, ok irgendwas wurde wohl am Montag gebaut. Obwohl so um 70C bei 4Ghz ist auch viel zu heiss. 

Gruss Mike


----------



## Lord Wotan (13. Juni 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> @Lord
> Möchte mal nen screen von dir sehen bei 4,4ghz mit einem Prime Run von 1 Stunde. Glaube nicht das du da unter 50 grad bleibst bei lukü.


 Mit Prime arbeite bzw. teste ich nicht. Ich spiele ein wenig Hellgate London, Gothic4 usw. und ansonsten sehe ich TV mit PC und gehe ins Internet. CPU ist dann bei höchstens 49C laut F-Stream Tuning, bzw. Core Temp. Selbst mit Standartbenchmarktest 3dMark11  wird die CPU nicht heiß. Und nein, PC stützt nicht ab. Deshalb brauche ich auch kein Prime.


----------



## prime73 (13. Juni 2011)

ja das ist ok aber das muss oder sollte man erwähnen. Viele lassen z.b. Custom laufen um es auf Stabilität zu testen und da wird ne CPU deutlich heißer. Solche Temp Angaben sind dann schon irritierend


----------



## GBoos (13. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht nochmal kleines Update. Der Kuehler H20 920 ist fuer 1155 und deren CPU's "zugelassen". Ob ich im BIOS die Fan-Einstellungen aendere oder nicht spielt auch keine Rolle. Reagieren gar nicht als nur Full-Loaded. Hier meine Temperaturen ...

*STOCK .... 3499.9Mhz / x35 / 99.8Mhz BCLK / CoreVol 1.184V ... tiefer bekomme ich ihn im "Stock"-Modus gar nicht .... *

Leerlauf .... Liquid Cooling 33C (Silent) - 28C (Extreme) -> Liquid Temp 25C .... Air Cooling 33C
Prime95 .... Liquid Cooling 68C (Silent) - 58C (Extreme) -> Liquid Temp 36C .... Air Cooling 76C

*OC (load opt. Settings).... 4000MHZ / x40 / 98.5Mhz BCLK / CoreVol 1.280V (gibt das Board vor) ... PLL Overvoltage disabled / SpeedSpectrum disabled *

Leerlauf .... Liquid Cooling 37C (Silent) - 32C (Extreme)  -> Liquid Temp 32C .... Air Cooling 35C
Prime95 .... Liquid Cooling 95C (Silent) - 86C (Extreme)  -> Liquid Temp 35C .... Air Cooling 95C

So sieht es bei mir aus .... Ob Case offen oder geschlossen macht keinen Unterschied. Ob nun Air o. Liquid Cooling, wenn ich den Prime-test fahre kann ich den Air Cooler anfassen und fuehle fast gar keine Waerme. Fasse ich die Punpe direkt am Processor an fuehle ich da auch kaum Temperatur ... nicht das ich mir Panik mache und die Sensoren bringen falsche Werte ?? Jungs ich weiss nicht weiter .... Was haltet Ihr von einem Bios-Downgrade in den Auslieferungszustand ... P 1.60 ? Was mich stutzig macht ist die Tatsache das die Temperaturen immer um 10C hin und her springen. Die Cores sind nie gleich temperiert (manchmal bis zu 5-8C Unterschied untereinander). Mit dem QX9650 Extreme und dem eVGA Board habe ich das gar nicht.

Mike


----------



## prime73 (13. Juni 2011)

Das die cores unterschiedlich sind ist normal aber ich glaube das der kühler nicht richtig sitzt. Der miste zumindest warm werden aber anscheinend führt er keine Wärme ab.


----------



## GBoos (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,

also erstmal vielen Dank fuer die Kommentare. Prime, aufgrund Deines letzten Kommentares bin ich dem ganzen Aufbau nochmal nachgegangen. War mir nun unsicher, da ja alles in meinem 2. Setup gemaess den Refenrenzen lief. Somit habe ich den ganzen PC auseinander genommen und von ganz vorne wieder angefangen. Diesmal habe ich als ersten Schritt die Pumpe auf das "nakte" Board montiert. Da die Befestigung der Pumpe durch eine Art Zentrierung erfolgt, die dann samt Pumpe und Zentriering verschraubt wird, habe ich eine Messleere genommen und jeweils im im X-Verfahren die Befestigungen verschraubt. Stueck fuer Stueck. Gemessen, verschraubt, gemessen und verschraubt. Habe mir damit erhofft die Pumple plan auf den Prozessor zu bekommen. Dann bin ich der Sache bzgl. der Regler-Steuerung nachgegangen. Wie ich geschrieben hatte, benutze ich auf dem "Problem-Kind" WinServer2008R2. Irgendwann ist mir aufgefallen, das die Liquid Cooling Unit auf dem anderen PC nie voll ausfaehrt und automatisch regelt. Hier aber nicht. Aus einem Manual war nix zu entnehmen. Kontakte auf dem Boerd geprueft, gesaeubert etc. Keine Aenderung. Also, WinServer2008 raus Win7Pro installiert. Voila. Die Steuerung der Cooling-Einheit laeuft nie mehr auf Extreme-Schub. Damit wesentlich leiser usw.. Trotzdem hab ich versucht das ganze noch zu optimieren und hab 3 von 4 Gehaeuse-Lueftern "gedreht". Statt nach aussen blasen sie jetzt nach innen. Positiver Effekt ist das 2 jetzt die Luefter anblasen, die ihrerseits die beiden Luefter der Cooling-Einheit "durchblasen". Einer tangiert dabei auch direkt noch die RAM-Bank. Der 3 blaest nun die Graka an. Auch hier ging die Temperatur von ca. 55C auf 35C runter. Man-o-man. Und das bei 35C Zimmer-Temperatur.

Das Resultat der Geschichte .... excellentes Cooling ;o)

Nun funktioniert alles und ich kann den Prozessor bis 4.6Ghz mit max Temperaturen von 58-61C unter Vollast fahren. Alles mit Standard Bios-OC. 

OC (load opt. Settings).... 4600MHZ / x46 / 98.5Mhz BCLK / CoreVol 1.375V (gibt das Board vor) ... PLL Overvoltage disabled / SpreadSpectrum disabled 

Leerlauf .... Liquid Cooling 29C (Silent) - 24C (Extreme) -> Liquid Temp 23C 
Prime95 .... Liquid Cooling 73C (Silent) - 57C (Extreme) -> Liquid Temp 35C
Prime95 .... Liquid Cooling max 61C (Automatic) -> Liquid Temp 37C ..... 9h Dauer-Test

Prime95 hat zwar einmal nach 9h einen BS verursacht, der aber nicht Temperatur bedingt war. Allerdings bekomme ich den PC mit dem Standard Bios OC Parametern fuer 4.8Ghz nicht zum booten. PLL OverVoltage und SpreadSpectrum disabled. Allerdings sieht das Standard Setup fuer 4.8Ghz kein disabling der beiden Parameter vor. Werde das aber die Tage testen. Hoffe mal das ich mir durch die hohen Temperaturen nicht den Processor "angeknackst" habe und deswegen 4.8Ghz gar nicht mehr laeuft.

Also denke Problem behoben. Kein Board-issue oder aehnliches .... Nur eine "plane" Pumpe auf dem Prozessor und das richtige BS.

Vielen Dank nochmal.

Gruss Mike


----------



## Lord Wotan (14. Juni 2011)

Das heißt das deine Steuerungssoftware für die Wakü unter WinServer2008 Probleme macht?


Probierst du jetzt die 5Ghz zu bekommen?


----------



## GBoos (14. Juni 2011)

Richtig ... die Steuerungssoftware regelt unter Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 x64 nicht automatisch .... Kann nur zwischen "Silent" und "Extreme" hin und her schalten. Das heisst entweder 500rpm oder 2500rpm fuer die Luefter. Unter Windows 7 laeuft es auf "Automatic". Werde morgen Antec mal bezgl. dieses Problems kontaktieren.

Ich werde definitiv versuchen die 5Ghz zu schaffen. Allerdings muss ich, wie vorher beschrieben erstmal meine 4.8Ghz Loesung schaffen, da das Systm ab > 4.6Ghz gar nicht mehr bootet. Schwarzer Screen kommt nach dem Boot-Menue. Werde aber morgen mal versuchen manuelles OC zu betreiben. 

Gute Nacht. Gruss Mike


----------



## prime73 (15. Juni 2011)

Die PLL overvoltage auf enabled stellen dann kannst du auch nen höheren Multi fahren.


----------



## GBoos (15. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen ....

also bin jetzt ueber die 5Ghz ... Allerdings muss ich noch ein bisschen "feilen". Erster Standard Test war normal und erfolgreich. Allerdings ist mir Core Voltage etc alles noch ein bisschen hoch. Sollte, wenn man andere OC's sieht mit viel tiefer gehen. War nur einmal ein erster Versuch. Temps ok soweit mit max. 58C .... Aufnahme ist gemacht worden nach dem Standard Test. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Mike


----------



## Amnesia (15. Juni 2011)

Darf ich fragen welchen Arbeitsspeicher das board am liebsten mag?


----------



## Lord Wotan (15. Juni 2011)

Ich würde sagen G.SKILL CL9 Ripjaws PC3-12800


----------



## Chris_1982 (15. Juni 2011)

Genau..ich hab die und die Laufen mit 1600 MHz von anfang an ohne das ich was einstellen musste, habs aber blos auf das XMP Profil gestellt.

lg


----------



## Amnesia (15. Juni 2011)

Auch mit vollbestückung 4x16?


----------



## Chris_1982 (15. Juni 2011)

Das weiss ich leider nicht, denn ich habe nur 2x4 GB.


----------



## Amnesia (15. Juni 2011)

Ups, meinte eigentlich 4 x 4


----------



## Lord Wotan (15. Juni 2011)

Geht auf jeden Fall, habe ich selber so.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (15. Juni 2011)

hey jungs hab mal eine kurze frage bezüglich des Fatal1ty board welche  speicher würdet ihr nehmen für das gute stück hab jahrelang gute  erfahrungen mit g. skill gemacht und wollte eigentlich dabei bleiben  habe jetzt 2 verschieden speicher in der engeren auswahl weiss aber  ehrlich gesagt nicht welcher von beiden besser ist/sein soll da sie  beide zwei 8 gb 1600er kits sind und die selben timing haben und beide  laut g.skill auf das oben genannte board passt und kompatibel  sind,welche der beiden würdet ihr bevorzugen und warum???

*[ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


link: G.SKILL-Products

*[ SNIPER ] F3-12800CL7D-8GBSR *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


link: G.SKILL-Products


----------



## Lord Wotan (16. Juni 2011)

Warum Speicher mit 1,65 V nehmen wenn es vom G.Skill auch welche mit 1,5V gibt. 
G.SKILL-Products
Diesen habe ich selber am Laufen, mit zwei Kits jeweils 8GB pro Kit 2x4GB Speichermodulen = 16GB. Der rote Speicher passt auch Farbig besser zum Mainboard als die blauen.


----------



## Fleshless91 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die Sniper in 1,5v am laufen. Ki mit 8gb. Ebenfalls keine probleme

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Juni 2011)

ich habe nen leichtes problem weiss aber nicht ob es am mainboard liegt.
Also wenn ich den rechner hochfache nachdem er den ganzen tag aus war öffnen sich fenster jeglicher art in zeitlupe, nach nen rechner neustart ist der fehler behoben (jedes mal, seit 3 tagen schon)

Habe ja auch das Fatal1ty p67 Professional sowie nen 2600k und einer Crucial m4 128gb SSD, arbeitsspeicher sind alte von Corsair (xms3 platinum, 1333mhz cl9). 
Könnte es am arbeitsspeicher liegen oder sollte ich die kiste nochmal neu installieren? Oder irgendwie nen anbindungsfehler der ssd?

G.Skill RipJawsX hab ich bereits bestellt, sind aber noch nicht eingetroffen


----------



## GBoos (17. Juni 2011)

Klingt fuer mich ganz nach SSD .... Cache Issue .


----------



## Chris_1982 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich hab heute meine Blauen Rändelschrauben rot lackiert bin dazu ins Spielwarengeschäft gegangen und hab mir Pinsel und rote Revell Farbe gekauft..

Die Rändelschrauben die ich habe gibt es nämlich nirgenz mehr zu kaufen..wollte das eigentlich erst mit einem Edding machen..

Aber nun sind sie alle knallrot und dis passt aber super zum Board und zum Speicher.

lg


----------



## Amnesia (18. Juni 2011)

Passen die ripjaws unter dem mugen 2 vielleicht?


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Juni 2011)

GBoos schrieb:


> Klingt fuer mich ganz nach SSD .... Cache Issue .



ja glaube auch, nach dem firmware update der ssd war es bisher weg.
Hin und wieder hab ich nur mal zwischendurch abstürze, hab da aber meine alten corsair rams in verdacht, meine ripjaws kommen ja bald.


@Amnesia: Welche Ripjaws? die normalen oder die X


----------



## Amnesia (18. Juni 2011)

Das normale 1333 8gb in rot


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Juni 2011)

ich habr zwar den mugen 2 nicht aber er ist ja in etwa so gross wie der Dark Rock pro von BeQuiet und da passt definitiv nichts unter was kühlrippen hat. Ich konnte nichtmal "normale" speicher ohne kühlrippen auswechseln bei eingebauten kühler. Habe deswegen jetzt meinen "alten" Noctua wieder drauf und da passt alles wunderbar unter (auch mit kühlrippen)


----------



## Amnesia (18. Juni 2011)

Oh schade, werd ich mich doch auf corsair h60 umentscheiden.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Juni 2011)

Bei der Corsair Kombi hast du ja platz genug  Die 120mm lüfter von Corsair sollen nur nicht so der Hit sein. Die Kühlleistung bei den "kleinen" wasserkühllösungen aber dennoch sehr stark! würde den 120mm dann eventuell gegen einen Lautlosen Noctua NF P12 tauschen  kosten für den lüfter ab ca 15 euro


----------



## GBoos (18. Juni 2011)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> ja glaube auch, nach dem firmware update der ssd war es bisher weg.
> Hin und wieder hab ich nur mal zwischendurch abstürze, hab da aber meine alten corsair rams in verdacht, meine ripjaws kommen ja bald.
> 
> 
> @Amnesia: Welche Ripjaws? die normalen oder die X


 
Hab auch mal bei eBay eine alte SSD als "defekt" fuer 1 EUR gekauft. Beschreibung des Verkaeufers kam mir verdaechtig vor. Mit HDDErase geloescht und in den Werkszustand zurueckgesetzt ... Voila ... Wie neu und laeuft bis heute noch 

Link HDDErase : CMRR - Secure Erase

How To Guide : Guide How to use HDDErase

Gruesse Mike

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 18.06.2011 um 13:27 ----------




Amnesia schrieb:


> Oh schade, werd ich mich doch auf corsair h60 umentscheiden.



Kann Antec H2O 920 empfehlen ... nur eben nicht, wie vorher beschrieben, mit Windows Server 2008 R2. Hab vom Kumpel auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit dem H100 von Corsair gehoert. Ist gerade neu auf dem Markt. Brauch man aber Platz im Case fuer 2 x 120er in Reihe.

Gruss Mike


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Juni 2011)

@GBoos: Meine SSD ist ja gerade neu. Hatte eben beim hochfahren wieder dieses Problem troz neuer Firmware.......habe noch genau 6 tage umtauschrecht, könnte mich also noch für die intel 510 series entscheiden


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (22. Juni 2011)

Wie es scheint sind viele mit dem ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional Board zufrieden und mich überzeugt es auch sehr und jetzt schwanke ich zwischen ASRock und MSI P67A GD80.
Was sagt ihr....ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional oder doch lieber MSI P67A GD80?
Ich frage weil ich keine Erfahrung mit ASRock hatte und mit MSI schon und war auch zufrieden.

*
*

*
*


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte vorher nur ASUS ROG Mainboard. Und bereue  nicht, mir das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional Board gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (23. Juni 2011)

JonnyIbIGooD schrieb:


> Wie es scheint sind viele mit dem ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional Board zufrieden und mich überzeugt es auch sehr und jetzt schwanke ich zwischen ASRock und MSI P67A GD80.
> Was sagt ihr....ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional oder doch lieber MSI P67A GD80?
> Ich frage weil ich keine Erfahrung mit ASRock hatte und mit MSI schon und war auch zufrieden.
> 
> ...



ich hatte damals ein msi baord um genau zu sein das k9a platinum für sockel am2 glaub ich und ich kann dir aus erfahrung sagen nie wieder msi nieeee wieder greif zum fatal1ty hatte mir al snachfolgerboard vom damaligen msi ein board von abit zugelgt und zwar abit an9 32x fatal1ty  und war sehr zufrieden also fatal1ty produkte kann man ohne schlechtes gewissen kaufen habe letztens beim kumpel ein asrock verbaut und des ist auch erste sahne,naja wen wunderts asrock is ja die tochterfirma von asus  und sind mittlerwiele auf sleben leistungsniveau,was leider nicht immer so war ich kaufe mir beim neuen system ebenfalls das asrock fatal1ty


----------



## wobbes (23. Juni 2011)

Guten,
hab mir nach 2 Asus Board auch das Asrock Fatal1ty gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden kann es Dir also auch guten Gewissen empfehlen  mit meinen Asus Boards bin ich aber auch sehr zufrieden naja jeder nach seinem Geschmack .


----------



## prime73 (23. Juni 2011)

@Enigma
Das ist nicht mehr richtig. Asrock gehört nicht mehr zu Asus das war einmal. Für mich ein Grund gerade jetzt zu asrock zu greifen. Ich habe das fatal1ty und ein Kollege auch und wir sind beide zufrieden. Tauschen kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Wenn ein Z68 dann auch das asrock das hat ein anderer Kollege und der hat auch Spaß damit


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (26. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich  dieses Foto gesehen habe ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional im Detail - Seite 7 - Forum de Luxx hab ich meine Meinung geändert und mir doch MSI P67A-GD80 bestellt.


----------



## PontifexM (26. Juni 2011)

tja am ende muss es jeder selber wissen !


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Juni 2011)

JonnyIbIGooD schrieb:


> Nachdem ich  dieses Foto gesehen habe ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional im Detail - Seite 7 - Forum de Luxx hab ich meine Meinung geändert und mir doch MSI P67A-GD80 bestellt.


 Das war ein Transportschaden. Das kann dir mit jeden anderen Hersteller auch Passieren.


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (26. Juni 2011)

@PontfexM 
Ja da hast du Rech 
Bei ASRock stimm die Qualität doch nicht  und ich war so heiß auf das Board


----------



## Fleshless91 (26. Juni 2011)

Ja kann dir bei jedem anderen Hersteller aber genauso passieren. Naja ich bin glücklich mit meinem AsRock Fatal1ty board


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (26. Juni 2011)

Geklebter Kühler,das geht schon mal gar nicht bei einem 200€ Board


----------



## prime73 (26. Juni 2011)

JonnyIbIGooD schrieb:


> Geklebter Kühler,das geht schon mal gar nicht bei einem 200€ Board


 
Glaube mal nicht das die anderen verschraubt sind. 
Ich möchte das Board nicht mehr missen. Bei Asus sind mir zu viele CPU´s abgeraucht, Gigabyte braucht mehr vcore als alle anderen und MSI hatte zumindest früher nen schlechten Support wie es heute ist kA.

Tja da kann jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (26. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab noch nie gesehen das bei irgend einem Board die Kühler geklebt sind.
Ich denke mal das bei dem Fatal1ty nach einige Zeit durch die Hitze alle Kühler abfallen werden und das schreckt mich sehr ab ,deswegen hab ich mich anders entschieden...sicher ist sicher 
Hab 2 MSI boards gehabt und nie Problemen damit und der Support ist auch gut 
*
*


----------



## prime73 (26. Juni 2011)

Wenn du nie Probleme mit MSI Boards gehabt hast wie weißt du dann das der Support gut ist  

Die Kühlkörper sind alle draufgeklebt und es gibt ja auch Kleber der hitzebeständig ist. Da fällt normal nichts ab. Das auf dem Foto ist mal die absolute Ausnahme sonst hätte man da schon viel öfters von gelesen/gehört. Hier sollte man den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen. Meins läuft schon seit ein paar Monaten und da fällt nichts ab.


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Juni 2011)

Das sehe ich auch so. Zumal ASUS bei einigen Mainboards ebenfalls klebt.

Ich kann mich auch am einen Grafikkartenkühler erinnern den ich austauschen wollte. da war so Verklebt am Grafikchip, das man um den abzumachen die Platine in zwei Teile brechen hätte müssen. Also das hält normaler Weiße. Ich bleibe dabei das was auf den Foto zu sehen ist geht auf einen Transportschaden zurück. Man müss sich nur mal klar machen wie die mit den Paketen umgehen, die werden meterhoch übereinander geworfen. Da kann schon mal was abbrechen.


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (26. Juni 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Wenn du nie Probleme mit MSI Boards gehabt hast wie weißt du dann das der Support gut ist



Bei MSI gibt es nicht nur Boards,die haben auch Grafikkarten usw. 

Hab MSI letztens wegen einem BIOS für meine Grafikkarte angeschrieben und schon am nächsten TAG war E-mail da mit dem BIOS


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Juni 2011)

JonnyIbIGooD schrieb:


> Bei MSI gibt es nicht nur Boards,die haben auch Grafikkarten usw.
> 
> Hab MSI letztens wegen einem BIOS für meine Grafikkarte angeschrieben und schon am nächsten TAG war E-mail da mit dem BIOS


 In HardwareLuxx hat jemand wegen Spulenpiepen ASRock angemail und er hat das Beta UEFI 1.90A bekommen per Mail, lange bevor das zum Download raus war. Was das betrifft braucht sich ASRock nicht zu verstecken. Der Support ist 1A. Probiere das mal bei ASUS, viel Spaß beim Warten und hoffen, ob die überhaupt was machen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann das Board wirklich jedem empfehlen der sich ein Sockel 1155 System anschaffen möchte..mein PC läuft seit ich die Empfehlung mit dem Profil 1 des Rams von Lord Wotan angenommen habe ohne Probleme..


----------



## ernest79 (27. Juni 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:
			
		

> Der Support ist 1A. Probiere das mal bei ASUS, viel Spaß beim Warten und hoffen, ob die überhaupt was machen.



Zu Asus: habe per Mail ein Asus Rampage wegen defekter 
SoundKarte angeschrieben, am selben Tag kam die Antwort, alles veranlasst, selbst nach Nürnberg versandt,  nach 10 Tagen war Board da... Leider ohne Sound Karte, doch nach 3 Tagen wurde das auch getauscht... Finde ich ganz manierlich...


----------



## prime73 (28. Juni 2011)

Neues Bios ist raus 2.00

ASRock > Download > Neueste BIOS-Aktualisierung


----------



## Triblepown (29. Juni 2011)

Es ist ein neues Update für Bios draussen 2.0

Kann mir wer sagen was dort neu ist? Also was die Version 2.0 bewirken soll?


----------



## Chris_1982 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mal wissen ob ich bei dem Board auch den letzten PCIE 2.0 nutzen kann mit meiner Soundkarte?


----------



## Fleshless91 (30. Juni 2011)

Warum nicht? Ich hab dort ne W-LAN Karte drinnen und hab keine Probleme damit. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Chris_1982 (30. Juni 2011)

Ok danke für deine Auskunft..ich muss noch was fragen.

Wir bekommen im August Unity Media und das ist dann alles Wlan.

Muss ich mir dann etwa auch noch eine W-Lan Karte kaufen?


----------



## Triblepown (30. Juni 2011)

Jep musst du bzw. einen WLAN stick die kosten Ca. 15 Euro aufwärts


----------



## Chris_1982 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich kann aber leider keine Wlan Karte mehr einbauen..weil meine kommende Grafikkarte drei Solts hat und ich dann nur den letzten PCIE Slot frei habe.

Und in dem soll ja dann meine Soundkarte kommen. Gibt es den zwischen einer Wlan Karte und einem Wlan Stick Geschwindigkeits Unterschiede?

Es soll eine 32000 Leitung sein.


----------



## Fleshless91 (30. Juni 2011)

Oberhalb vom ersten x16 Slot gibt es noch nen x1 Slot der für eine W-Lan Karte reichen würde oder du nimmst ne PCI Karte statt ner PCIe. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Chris_1982 (30. Juni 2011)

Den obersten X1 Slot kann ich leider auch nicht verwenden weil mein CPU Kühler Horizontal am Weg ist.

Im PCI Slot das würde vom Platz her passen..aber wie meine Mutter gerade sagte ist ein Stick wohl kaum langsamer.

Nur weiss ich leider nicht ob es auch richtig gute Sticks gibt wo man bei der Geschwindigkeit kaum einschränkungen hat.


----------



## Fleshless91 (1. Juli 2011)

Musst mal schauen sollte aber schon vernünftige geben. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Chris_1982 (1. Juli 2011)

danke.


----------



## GBoos (2. Juli 2011)

Triblepown schrieb:


> Es ist ein neues Update für Bios draussen 2.0
> 
> Kann mir wer sagen was dort neu ist? Also was die Version 2.0 bewirken soll?



Aus der Doku geht nur hervor das Modi's zur Processor Behandlung gemacht wurden.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 02.07.2011 um 14:38 ----------




JonnyIbIGooD schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nie gesehen das bei irgend einem Board die Kühler geklebt sind.
> Ich denke mal das bei dem Fatal1ty nach einige Zeit durch die Hitze alle Kühler abfallen werden und das schreckt mich sehr ab ,deswegen hab ich mich anders entschieden...sicher ist sicher
> *
> *


 
1. Steck-, Niet- und/oder Schraubverbindungen im elektronischen Bereich sind immer "problematisch". Stichpunkt Festigkeit, Leitfaehigkeit etc.
2. Die heutigen Industriekleber koennen so beeinflusst werden, dass sie erst bei bestimmten Temperaturen Ihre besten Hafteigenschaften erreichen
3. Klebverbindungen sind nachweislich weniger anfaellig in Bezug auf Verhalten von Dehnungsparametern als mechanische Verbindungen
4. Stichpunkt Massen .... umso schwerer das Board umso anfaelliger ist die Elektronik fuer Haarrisse ... denn das Board steht immer unter Zug

etc etc etc ......


----------



## Schauderwelz (3. Juli 2011)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Z68 Version vom fatal1ty? habe mein normales P67 schon seit 2 wochen aber geärgert habe ich mich dennoch 

Es bietet ja schon PCIe 3.0 Support wenn eine Ivy Bridge CPU verbaut wird

Dual HDMI sowie ein VGA anschluss besizt es


----------



## Chris_1982 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich würde das Board behalten..ich werde mir auch erst wieder neue Hardware kaufen wenn es sich wirklich lohnt..

und die Spiele auch 6 oder 8 Kerne unterstützen..ich hab zwar ab morgen eine neue Grafikkarte mit 3GB und momentan gibt es wohl kein Spiel

was den Speicher wirklich nutzt...aber ich hab mir die gekauft damit ich zb b3 dann auch mit Maximalen Einstellungen flüssig spielen kann.


----------



## GBoos (4. Juli 2011)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Z68 Version vom fatal1ty? habe mein normales P67 schon seit 2 wochen aber geärgert habe ich mich dennoch
> 
> Es bietet ja schon PCIe 3.0 Support wenn eine Ivy Bridge CPU verbaut wird
> 
> Dual HDMI sowie ein VGA anschluss besizt es



Wenn ich so an die Sache herangehen wuerde, dann muesste man sich "jeden Tag" aergern.

Hab mir jetzt die G.Skill	F3-17000CL9Q-16GBXLD geholt. Hammer. Hier kleiner Shot in meinem Uebergangs-PC (Platz ... Autsch) ..... Memory Benchmark etc. einfach ueberragend. Ob man es im Normalbetrieb merkt ist aber wohl eher eine subjektive Einschaetzung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruesse


----------



## Icz3ron3 (4. Juli 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder ein Problem bfbc2 ist mir gerade nach ein paar Secunden schon abgestürtzt..
> 
> dann aufm Desktop kam die Meldung mit dem Farbchema keine Ahnung was da los ist..
> 
> ...


 
das problem hab ich auch, das hab ich auch bei anderen spielen, deswegen ist es nich doof und muss in der ecke wandern



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Z68 Version vom fatal1ty? habe mein normales P67 schon seit 2 wochen aber geärgert habe ich mich dennoch
> 
> Es bietet ja schon PCIe 3.0 Support wenn eine Ivy Bridge CPU verbaut wird
> 
> Dual HDMI sowie ein VGA anschluss besizt es




sieht aus wie das P67, wäre vieleicht für leute interessant gewesen die eine monsterkarte drin haben, war es nich so das die cpugraka im winbetrieb sich einschaltet damit nich so viel stromverbrauch von der grossen karte aus kommt?

für alle mit ram fragen hier im thread 
hab 2x4 8192MB Mushkin 2133 KIT drin und läuft ohne probleme 

asrock fatal1ty p67 professional bios fehler 98 (console input devices connect) Konsole Eingabegeräte anschließen
ab da fährt er nich weiter hoch wenn ich bios resete (anders nich möglich) geht es wieder keine ahnung warum er das schreibt, vorher ging es auch,
jemand ne ahnung


----------



## rabit (4. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das Board ist gelungen. Wenn es stabil läuft und es zu kaufen gibt in , DE ist es bald gekauft


----------



## Chris_1982 (5. Juli 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> das problem hab ich auch, das hab ich auch bei anderen spielen, deswegen ist es nich doof und muss in der ecke wandern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau ich hab den Fehler auch nur 1 oder zwei mal gehabt..die letzten 20~ Stunden konnte ich wieder ganz normal spielen

seit dem ich den Hilfevorschlag von Marvin82 angenommen hatte funktionierte bfbc2 wieder ohne Probleme.

Ich hatte im Programm ccleaner in der Registry die ganzen Fehler behoben die sich mit der Zeit angesammelt hatten.

Vielleicht hilft das ja bei dir auch..ich werde es heute im laufe des tages testen wenn ich meine neue Grafikkarte bekommen habe.

lg


----------



## GBoos (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

sagt mal hat jemand von Euch den Thermalright Silver Arrow auf dem Fatal1ty verbaut ? Wie sieht's aus wenn alle Ram-Plaetze benutzt werden. Leider gibt's ja keine Kompatibilitaetsliste zum Fatal1ty wie von Noctua fuer den NH-D14. 

Gruesse


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. Juli 2011)

Das Board scheint wohl ziemlich schlecht zu sein den ich habe gerade mal Prime 95 gestartet doch ich bekomme nach einiger Zeit error Meldung.

Mein PC ist von Anfang an nicht übertaktet, ich frage mich wo die fehler herkommen, ich hatte nur den Hilfevorschlag von Lord Wotan angekommen.

Mit dem auf Profil 1 stellen doch es funktioniert nicht nun muss ich herausfinden was defect ist.

Dies wird auch der Grund gewesen sein wiso Crysis 2 heute bei mir Urplötzlich gefreezed ist.


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (13. Juli 2011)

Hab mir diesen Sammelthread durchgelesen und die Probleme mit dem Fatal1ty Board häufen sich aber deutlich und bin am ende froh das ich mir doch den MSI P67A-GD80 gekauft habe weil mit dem Board hab ich absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Fleshless91 (13. Juli 2011)

JonnyIbIGooD schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir diesen Sammelthread durchgelesen und die Probleme mit dem Fatal1ty Board häufen sich aber deutlich und bin am ende froh das ich mir doch den MSI P67A-GD80 gekauft habe weil mit dem Board hab ich absolut keine Probleme.



Ich mit meinem Asrock Fatal1ty auch nicht 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte mit Prime95 Custom bei 12K einen Error da war ein Kern ausgestiegen, dies war aber als ich noch das XMP Profil 1 geladen hatte.

Ansonsten hatte ich im UEFI nichts verändert, mit den Optimized Defaults lief Prime ganz normal 2 Stunden durch.


----------



## Amnesia (14. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand ob die Asus U3S6 Karte auf diesem Board funktioniert?


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. Juli 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Prime95 Custom bei 12K einen Error da war ein Kern ausgestiegen, dies war aber als ich noch das XMP Profil 1 geladen hatte.
> 
> Ansonsten hatte ich im UEFI nichts verändert, mit den Optimized Defaults lief Prime ganz normal 2 Stunden durch.


 

Was ist dein Problem mit den Board?


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

hey leutz ma ne kurze frage wie schon erwähnt habe ich vor mir ebenfalls das fatal1ty zu holen jetzt stellt sich nur die frage ob ich das P67 Fatal1ty Professional oder das Z68 Fatal1ty PRofessional Gen3 nehmen soll, welches board ist besser von beiden hab mich schon etwas schlau gemacht und sowie ich das sehe gibt es nur 3 nennenswerte unterschiede:

- ssd caching das wohl nennenswerteste
- die integrierte grafikeinheit (fällt eigentlich eh weg wenn man ne fette graka drin hat,meine rmeinung nach und macht keinen sinn)
- und pci slots 3.0
- und cpu ivy bridge kompatibel

bitte verbessert mich wenn ich etwas vergessen habe oder falsch sehe,miener meinung nach wuerde als gamer und overclocker das p67 ausreichen oder wie seht ihr das und hat jemand von euch schon da z68 und kann etwas berichten???

greeez enigma


----------



## Fleshless91 (17. Juli 2011)

Naja. Dass man die IGP nutzen kann, kann durchaus seine vorteile haben. Wenn z.B. die richtige GraKa eingeschickt werden muss wegen defekt oder so kann man den pc noch immer verwenden. Wenn ich jetzt neu kaufen müsste würde ich gleich zum Z-Board greifen. 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> - ssd caching das wohl nennenswerteste
> - die integrierte grafikeinheit (fällt eigentlich eh weg wenn man ne fette graka drin hat,meine rmeinung nach und macht keinen sinn)
> - und pci slots 3.0
> - und cpu ivy bridge kompatibel


 Der P67 Chipsatz ist ebenfalls  ivy bridge kompatibel. Somit müsste die CPU ebenfalls auf P67 Fatal1ty Professional laufen. Ich denke wenn es soweit ist wird ein UEFI Update die Kompatibilität herstellen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Der P67 Chipsatz ist ebenfalls  ivy bridge kompatibel. Somit müsste die CPU ebenfalls auf P67 Fatal1ty Professional laufen. Ich denke wenn es soweit ist wird ein UEFI Update die Kompatibilität herstellen.



also kurz und knapp p67 kaufen???


----------



## Lord Wotan (17. Juli 2011)

Na ja, wenn ich *jetzt* kaufen sollte, würde ich schon das Z68 Fatal1ty Professional Gen3 kaufen. Die Funktion ssd caching und pci slots 3.0 sind eine nette Beigabe. Da ich aber das  P67 Fatal1ty Professional habe, kaufe ich mir jetzt kein neues Mainboard. Wer aber nur auf die  ivy bridge Kompatibilität sieht, da reicht das  P67 Fatal1ty Professional alle male.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juli 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich *jetzt* kaufen sollte, würde ich schon das Z68 Fatal1ty Professional Gen3 kaufen. Die Funktion ssd caching und pci slots 3.0 sind eine nette Beigabe. Da ich aber das  P67 Fatal1ty Professional habe, kaufe ich mir jetzt kein neues Mainboard. Wer aber nur auf die  ivy bridge Kompatibilität sieht, da reicht das  P67 Fatal1ty Professional alle male.



hab mir von nem kollegen de rim pc laden arbeitet sagen lassen dass das ssd caching unnötig sei,und wenn man eine ssd im rechner hat er schon schnell genug ist und dass,das ssd caching seiner meinuing nach nur unnötig wäre aber wa sist dier vorteil beim pci 3.0 das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Dannenron (19. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> hab mir von nem kollegen de rim pc laden arbeitet sagen lassen dass das ssd caching unnötig sei,und wenn man eine ssd im rechner hat er schon schnell genug ist und dass,das ssd caching seiner meinuing nach nur unnötig wäre aber wa sist dier vorteil beim pci 3.0 das verstehe ich nicht


 
Wenn ich mnicht recht erinnere war in einer der letzten PCGH ein kleiner Bericht dazu enthalten.
Hab sie jetzt leider nicht zur hand aber ich meine die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist erhöht und noch irgendwas.
Aber wie gesagt müsste die jetzt raussuchen und nachschaun


----------



## Chris_1982 (19. Juli 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Was ist dein Problem mit den Board?


 
Es geht mir Persönlich dadrum das deine angeblich so guten und funktionierenden Infos zu dem Profil1 was ich eingestellt hatte weil du meintest,

das damit der PC am stabilsten läuft und das ich das einstellen soll gar nicht liefen, ich hatte so den PC eine Zeit lang laufen doch denke ich jetzt

das genau deswegen was an meinem PC defect ist.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (19. Juli 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:


> Wenn ich mnicht recht erinnere war in einer der letzten PCGH ein kleiner Bericht dazu enthalten.
> Hab sie jetzt leider nicht zur hand aber ich meine die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist erhöht und noch irgendwas.
> Aber wie gesagt müsste die jetzt raussuchen und nachschaun



p67 oder z68 variante ich tendiere zr p67 weil sich  das was z68 variante bietet gegenueber der p67 nur 3-4 features sind welche gleich vom preis so ueberteuert sind zumal mir vom layout also der farbe da sp67 besser gefällt


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage zum UEFI - Startbild, wie lange wird es bei euch zum Start angezeigt? 
Ich habe das Problem das es bei mir 30 sec bleibt. Auch wenn ich "F2" drücke, dauert es 30 sec bis ich ins Menue komme.
Durch Zufall entdeckt, wenn ich den IDE - Anschluß wegnehme (meine DVD - Laufwerke)
dann erscheint das UEFI - Auswahlfenster nur 5 sec. Warum??


----------



## prime73 (20. Juli 2011)

Boote mal ohne das ein USB Anschluss belegt ist wie Maus oder Tastatur^^


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juli 2011)

Negativ, alle USB ab und auch da 30 sec. Kürzer ist es nur ohne IDE.


----------



## Chris_1982 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss an was das liegt, du musst deine Maus vorerst in den USB 2.0 stecken danach den USB 3.0 Treiber von der Asrock Seite installieren wenn er installiert ist und du deine Maus in den USB 3.0 steckst fährt der PC ganz normal hoch, ich mache das immer wenn ich ein frisches Windows installiert habe.

Ich habe übelste Probleme..ich habe auch keine Lust mehr darüber zu schrieben, hier steht alles nochmal:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=927133

Ich habe jedenfalls das Board in Verdacht, und wenn es das ist war es mein erstes und auch letztes Asrock und ich rate dahar schonmal all denen die sich das antun wollten lieber sich z.b für Gigabyte zu entschieden.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist aber, dass ich gar kein USB Gerät dran habe und es nicht geht,
bei mir hängt das irgendwie mit IDE zusammen. Wenn ich den IDE Anschluß löse funzt es.


----------



## Dannenron (21. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> p67 oder z68 variante ich tendiere zr p67 weil sich  das was z68 variante bietet gegenueber der p67 nur 3-4 features sind welche gleich vom preis so ueberteuert sind zumal mir vom layout also der farbe da sp67 besser gefällt


 
Ich tendiere zur z68 weil ich gesplittet kaufen muss ^^
<< is armer kleinverdiener ^^
Dann kann ich das nötigste schon installieren und nutzten.
Aber wenn du alles zusammen holen kannst dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch eher zu einem P67 greifen weil sie doch bis zu 50% günstiger sind. Vorallem gibt es deutlich mehr P67 Boards die SLI/Crossfire unterstützten ^^ is bei den Z68 bisweilen eher selten (zumindest mit vollen 16 lanes) hab zwar ein interresantes von Gigabyte gefunden aber 260€ is da doch recht viel ^^

€dit:


Gohrbi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass ich gar kein USB Gerät dran habe und es nicht geht,
> bei mir hängt das irgendwie mit IDE zusammen. Wenn ich den IDE Anschluß löse funzt es.


 
Hast du mal ein anderes Laufwerk ausprobiert egal ob Sata oder IDE. wäre interresant zu wissen ob es wirklich nur am IDE hängt.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2011)

Ja es ist egal welches Laufwerk ich anschließe..... HDD an SATA II oder 3, SSD auch , nur einzelne Platten solange IDE dran steckt geht es so lange.

Habe im DVD Brenner einen Jumper, diesen entfernt, Boot 5 sec., leider gehen dann auch die DVDs nicht mehr.


----------



## Dannenron (22. Juli 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ja es ist egal welches Laufwerk ich anschließe..... HDD an SATA II oder 3, SSD auch , nur einzelne Platten solange IDE dran steckt geht es so lange.
> 
> Habe im DVD Brenner einen Jumper, diesen entfernt, Boot 5 sec., leider gehen dann auch die DVDs nicht mehr.


 
Hört sich für mich fast nach nem MB defekt an. Aber ich will mal nix raufbeschwören. 
Also ungejumpert braucht er 5 sec. ? versuch ihn mal über Cable Select als Slave oder als Master anzusteuer (Solange kein Boot bare CD drinne ist sollte es ja egal sein) ob sich dann was ändernt. evtl auch mal schaun wie lange die ini zeiten vom IDE sind. wobei ich nicht glaube das die so lange sind.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal das Board ist ok. Habe jetzt getestet mit Jumper von einer Stelle zur anderen.
Beim normalen DVD Lw funzt alles, sobald ich den Brenner dran hänge ist wieder Caos.
Werde wohl mal nach nem Brenner Ausschau halten müssen.


----------



## Dannenron (22. Juli 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Board ist ok. Habe jetzt getestet mit Jumper von einer Stelle zur anderen.
> Beim normalen DVD Lw funzt alles, sobald ich den Brenner dran hänge ist wieder Caos.
> Werde wohl mal nach nem Brenner Ausschau halten müssen.


 
würde mich interresieren was raus kommt ^^ sachst dann mal bescheid


----------



## Lord Wotan (24. Juli 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Es geht mir Persönlich dadrum das deine angeblich so guten und funktionierenden Infos zu dem Profil1 was ich eingestellt hatte weil du meintest,
> 
> das damit der PC am stabilsten läuft und das ich das einstellen soll gar nicht liefen, ich hatte so den PC eine Zeit lang laufen doch denke ich jetzt
> 
> das genau deswegen was an meinem PC defect ist.



Hast du was geändert? Neues UEFI eingespielt? Hardware verändert?
Und bei mir läuft das XMP Profil absolut stabil.


----------



## Chris_1982 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nichts verändert ausser das ich eine Zotac 580 GTX AMP 2 Edition hatte und jetzt die MSI 580 GTX Lightning.


----------



## Lord Wotan (24. Juli 2011)

Und was für Probleme treten nun auf?

Bis zum Grafikkarten  Tausch hast du gesagt es läuft Perfekt. Und nun nicht mehr? Und deshalb soll das ASRock Brett schuld sein?


----------



## Chris_1982 (24. Juli 2011)

Seit ich den PC mit den Optimized Defaults geladen habe läuft er Prime95 2 Stunden getestet stabil, mit dem XMP Profil1 war das nicht möglich da war ein Kern bei 12 K ausgestiegen..

Die Probleme die ich hatte kannst du alle eine Seite zuvor in dem Link ausm Forum Base nachlesen..aber ich glaube momentan läuft alles, den ich hatte mit der Zotac und jetzt auch mit der MSI die selben Fehler,

das beim spielen ab und an das Bild für ein paar Secunden schwarz wurde, und als ich den aktuellen Nvidia TReiber installieren wollte kam ganz zum Schluß die Meldung das kein Gerätetreiber installiert wurde..

die Installation wurde aber dennoch abgeschlossen, mir viel dann auf das im Geräte Manager noch ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen war das nannte sich PCI Kommunikationscontroller einfach.

Ich habe dann herausgefunden das ich noch den Intel Management Treiber von der Asrock Download Seite herunterladen musste, denn danach war das Ausrufezeichen weg.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die schwarzen Bildschirme immernoch auftreten.


----------



## Lord Wotan (24. Juli 2011)

Probiere mal die neue UEFI Version 2.0.


----------



## Dannenron (27. Juli 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die schwarzen Bildschirme immernoch auftreten.


 
Wie kannst du dir da nicht sicher sein ?? müsste doch auffallen wenn mitten im Spielen der Screen mal Schwarz wird.
Kommt wahrscheinlich davon das der eine Treiber gefehlt hat und die Kommunikation zwischen PCI und GraKa nicht richtig funktioniert hat.


----------



## Lord Wotan (28. Juli 2011)

Habe mal zwei Fragen zu Einstellungen.

Hatte sich erledigt wurden in ASRock Support Forum beantwortet.                     __________________


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (30. Juli 2011)

hey jungz habe mir heute das fatal1ty board und den 2600k zugelegt habe da sbios aktualiesiert und muss leider feststellen dass meine maus im bios hängt un sich nicht rührer an was kann das liegen miene maus ist die razer copperhead und die aktuellen treiber sind drauf


----------



## prime73 (31. Juli 2011)

Kann sein das das BIOS die Maus nicht unterstützt. Habe 2 getestet bei der einen geht's bei der anderen nicht. Mich stört es nicht da ich im BIOS die Tastatur nehme damit bin ich schneller


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (31. Juli 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Kann sein das das BIOS die Maus nicht unterstützt. Habe 2 getestet bei der einen geht's bei der anderen nicht. Mich stört es nicht da ich im BIOS die Tastatur nehme damit bin ich schneller



alles klar gut zu wissen dass ich nicht nur die einzigen probleme mit habe,danke fuer die info  zu meiner anderen frage wie takte ich die sandy auf 4.6 ghz konstant und nicht nur wenn sie gebraucht wird  habs hinbekommen, iwie dass er jetzt konstant mit 3.6 ghz läuft habe an de bclk rate geschruabt und ein paar funktionen im bios ausgestellt aber wie kann ich den multiplikator aendern das lässt sich nicht ändern oder ich bin zu doof zu xD, falls falscher thread bitte verschieben,dacht ich poste es hier da ich das oben genannte board verbaut habe


----------



## prime73 (31. Juli 2011)

Finger weg vom BLCK da braucht man nicht mehr dran. Load Optimized CPU OC Settung da kannst du direkt auf 4,6 GHz stellen. PLL Overvoltage auf Enabled stellen. Ab einen gewissen GHz Takt braucht es diese Option ist aber auch CPU abhängig. Die CPU Core Voltage muss Fixed eingestellt werden damit liegen immer 4,6 GHz an. Mehr als 1,35v sollte die CPU im 24/7 Setting nicht dauerhaft sehen. Spread Spectrum kann auch auf Disabeld.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (31. Juli 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Finger weg vom BLCK da braucht man nicht mehr dran. Load Optimized CPU OC Settung da kannst du direkt auf 4,6 GHz stellen. PLL Overvoltage auf Enabled stellen. Ab einen gewissen GHz Takt braucht es diese Option ist aber auch CPU abhängig. Die CPU Core Voltage muss Fixed eingestellt werden damit liegen immer 4,6 GHz an. Mehr als 1,35v sollte die CPU im 24/7 Setting nicht dauerhaft sehen. Spread Spectrum kann auch auf Disabeld.


 
habe versucht wie oben beschrieben mehrere spannungen einzustellen aber alles unter 1,35v mit dem ergebnis dass sobald windows booten will  sich das windows logo aufhängt und unten steht windows wird gestartet, wie muss ich das auffassen zu wneis spannung oder zuviel takt soll entweder 4,2 ghz oder 4,0ghz sein


----------



## prime73 (31. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mußt du dir mal die Mühe machen und aufschreiben was du eingestellt hast. Alles andere wäre jetzt raten


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (31. Juli 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Jetzt mußt du dir mal die Mühe machen und aufschreiben was du eingestellt hast. Alles andere wäre jetzt raten



so habe nun auf fixed umgestellt und die spannung eingestellt wie auf dem bild aber was ich nicht verstehe er läuft immernoch mit 16 mutilpikator und im nächsten augenblick wid in cpuz wieder multiplikator mit 42 angezeigt


----------



## prime73 (31. Juli 2011)

ah ja mom bitte habs gleich


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (31. Juli 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> ah ja mom bitte habs gleich



so glaube habe die uebeltäter gefunden und zwar bei den advanced einstellungen habe ich von enhanced halt state bis  cpu thermal throtting alles auf disabled gestellt und jetzt hat er konstant seind 4,2 ghz  erst mal prime und andre benchmarks laufen lassen 

muss mich korriegieren kaum mient man haette es geschafft,fällt er wieder  auf multiplikator 16  und läuft mit 1600mhz


----------



## prime73 (31. Juli 2011)

ja genau das ist der Übeltäter  
wenn du mit einem manuellen Multi arbeitest dann sind vollgende Einstellungen wichtig :

Turbo Boost Power Limit
Short ..... 220
Lang .....  180

wenn der du Multi 34 angezeigt bekommst dann nimm mal kurz das F-Stream Toll und stell den dort manuell um. Kann sein das er den multi mal nicht übernimmt.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (31. Juli 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> ja genau das ist der Übeltäter
> wenn du mit einem manuellen Multi arbeitest dann sind vollgende Einstellungen wichtig :
> 
> Turbo Boost Power Limit
> ...



was sagt das turbo boos limit aus bzw die beiden einstellungen?

was ist besse rmanuell oder auto einstellungen kannst mir mal bitte deine einstellungen reinkopieren wäre dir sehr dankbar ist mien erster intel da geht alles iwie anderster


----------



## prime73 (31. Juli 2011)

Der Turbo Boost ist für die max Watt Leistungsgrenze verantwortlich. Wenn man den Multi maunell eingibt muss man den Short und Lang Wert erhöhen da sonst die Leistungsgrenze vom Watt Wert überschritten wird. Das kann man dann gut sehen wenn man dann Prime startet und der Multi erst auf 45 springt (Beispiel) und sich dann aber sinkt.

Ich lasse meinen auf Auto laufen was den Multi betrifft. Warum willst du soviel GHz dauernt laufen lassen? Der Speedstep funktioniert doch super 

Stell dir später meine Werte rein muss jetzt noch weg


----------



## Triblepown (2. August 2011)

Ach Prime73 dickes danke an dich nochmal wegen der WK die du mir zusammen gestellt hast.


----------



## Wolf77 (4. August 2011)

Hi ich habe auf dem board 2 Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1866 Riegel laufen, aber wenn ich diese von 1333 auf 1866 hochtakte im uefi, dann bekomme ich bei spielen oder leistungsintensiven anwendungen blue screens.
Bios ist das neueste drauf - woran könnts sonst noch liegen?


----------



## Triblepown (4. August 2011)

Huhu 
Also ich würde die an deiner stelle auf Auto stellen und gut dann bekommst auch keine blue screens mehr


----------



## Neion (5. August 2011)

leute ich hab hier nen problem

ich habe ein problem mit der farbe meines kühlkörpers von meinem P67  Prof. Fatal1ty, ich habe das board seid 11.03.2011 im betrieb und auf  einmal das, gekühlt wurde nochmal mit luft. Noctua U12P SE

natürlich nichtraucher haushalt.

ist das nen rma fall ? weil is ja net normal wie siehtn das aus ;(


----------



## prime73 (5. August 2011)

Meine Vermutung ist das der kühlkörper zu warm geworden und dadurch die Farbe verblasst ist. Wenn es stört RMA ich würde es zumindest tun


----------



## Wolf77 (5. August 2011)

Triblepown schrieb:


> Huhu
> Also ich würde die an deiner stelle auf Auto stellen und gut dann bekommst auch keine blue screens mehr



gibts irgend ne möglichkeit die mit 1866 zum laufen zu bringen?



Neion schrieb:


> leute ich hab hier nen problem
> 
> ich habe ein problem mit der farbe meines kühlkörpers von meinem P67 Prof. Fatal1ty, ich habe das board seid 11.03.2011 im betrieb und auf einmal das, gekühlt wurde nochmal mit luft. Noctua U12P SE
> 
> ...


 
verkauf es extrem teuer als limited Edition mit orangem kühler


----------



## prime73 (5. August 2011)

@wolf 
Ja einfach die Timings entschärfen.


----------



## Wolf77 (7. August 2011)

auf?
laufen atm bei 9-9-9-24


----------



## prime73 (7. August 2011)

10-10-10 oder 9-10-9 muss man ausprobieren. Sind das 1866 RAM oder welche größe haben die?


----------



## Wolf77 (7. August 2011)

jup sind 1866 ist dieses kit: Corsair 8GB KIT PC3-14900U DDR3-1866 CL9 Vengeance


----------



## prime73 (7. August 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:
			
		

> jup sind 1866 ist dieses kit: Corsair 8GB KIT PC3-14900U DDR3-1866 CL9 Vengeance



Ok dann sollten die auch mit den Timings laufen. Hast du nur Abstürze beim spielen oder hast du prime95 auch mal getestet.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (7. August 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> hey jungz habe mir heute das fatal1ty board und den 2600k zugelegt habe da sbios aktualiesiert und muss leider feststellen dass meine maus im bios hängt un sich nicht rührer an was kann das liegen miene maus ist die razer copperhead und die aktuellen treiber sind drauf



habt ihr ne idee an was das liegen kann??


----------



## Gohrbi (7. August 2011)

Schließ mal die Maus an USB 2 an. Die kabelmaus von mir ist am USB 3 und da funzt die erst nach dem Beep.
Die kabellose an USB 2 nutze ich dann fürs UEFI.


----------



## vonBusch (20. August 2011)

Hi Leute, also ich habe zwar nicht das P67 von AsRock aber das Z68 Fatal1ty, meine Frage bezieht sich aber eher auf das F-Stream Tuning Programm, deshalb stelle ich sie dirkt hier. 
Ich habe den Eindruck das Programm funktioniert nicht bei mir. Wenn ich etwas umstelle, wie z.B. das Maus Polling (da meine Maus im Bios spinnt) oder die Lüfter runter regel und drücke dann auf Apply also "Annehmen" sind die Einstellungen nach einem Neustart wieder wie zuvor. Also er dreht die Lüfter nicht direkt runter, und nach einem Neustart, erst recht nicht. 
Kann mir einer mit dem Programm helfen?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. August 2011)

Hast du hier die Haken drin?


----------



## vonBusch (20. August 2011)

Hi, also bei dem Fan Controller hab ich das Kästchen, aber der Haken würde ja nur was bringen, wenn die Einstellungen sich auch ändern. Aber es passiert ja nix. Beim MausPort hab ich dieses Kästchen garnicht.


----------



## prime73 (20. August 2011)

Warum stellt ihr nicht die Lüfter im BIOS ein dann braucht ihr f-stream nicht


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. August 2011)

Wenn es Interesiert es gibt neue USB 3 Treiber
ASRock > Products > Motherboard > Fatal1ty P67 Professional > Download


----------



## PontifexM (26. August 2011)

neuer -> Station-Drivers: le site de drivers, bios, firmwares avec un forum d'aide


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. August 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Wenn es Interesiert es gibt neue USB 3 Treiber
> ASRock > Products > Motherboard > Fatal1ty P67 Professional > Download



soll das,das problem behebn woich habe dass die maus (razer copperhead) im bios nich erkannt wird?!^^


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. August 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> soll das,das problem behebn woich habe dass die maus (razer copperhead) im bios nich erkannt wird?!^^


 Ich denke das ist eher für die Kompatibilität mit HDD


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. August 2011)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist eher für die Kompatibilität mit HDD



ja habs mitbekommen geht immernoch nicht,naja schade,nen versuch wars wert


----------



## Gohrbi (27. August 2011)

Wo hast du die Maus angeschlossen? Ich hatte sie an USB 3 hängen, da kam sie erst nach dem peep.
Jetzt ist sie am Fatal1ty Anschluß, da wird sie gleich genommen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (27. August 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Maus angeschlossen? Ich hatte sie an USB 3 hängen, da kam sie erst nach dem peep.
> Jetzt ist sie am Fatal1ty Anschluß, da wird sie gleich genommen.



da hanegt sich auch dran am Fatal1ty Mouse Port zur hardware is de Razer Copperhead neustes bios aufm board iss drauf,geht abe rimmer noch nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (27. August 2011)

Hatte irdendwo gelesen, dass einige Mäuse streiken und man nur mit der tastatur im UEFI werkeln kann.


----------



## prime73 (27. August 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hatte irdendwo gelesen, dass einige Mäuse streiken und man nur mit der tastatur im UEFI werkeln kann.


 
ist auch so. Manche werden einfach nicht unterstützt. Finde das auch nicht schlimm da ich mit der Tastatur da schneller bin als mit Maus.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. September 2011)

hi jungz hab heute meine neue ssd eingebaut ist ne crucial m4 128gb ssd mir erscheinen die werte etwas schwach, im ssd thread wurde mir gesagt ich soll auf ahci umstellen aber wie geht das hier im bios habe es schon auf ahci umgestellt jedoch bootet er dann nicht  und startet pc immer neu  ist wie ne endschleife kann mir jemand sagen wie un wo ich bei diesem board richitg auf achi umstelle,wäre euch echt dankbar,hier nochmal zur problembeschreibung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-und-begriffserklaerung-568.html#post3389411


----------



## prime73 (2. September 2011)

ahci ist schon mal richtig. Install windows noch mal neu mit ahci dann geht's. Hast du schon die neue Firmware drauf 009 ? Habe meine Platte auch gerade bekommen


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. September 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, um eine Neuinstallation wird er nicht runkommen. Da ja ahci nachträglich aktiviert wurde. Und Windows beim Start damit nichts anfangen kann. Da es nicht in AHCI Modus startet.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. September 2011)

oder er versucht AHCI in der Reg zu ändern.
AHCI bei Windows 7 nachträglich aktivieren - Mittwochsabend


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (4. September 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> ahci ist schon mal richtig. Install windows noch mal neu mit ahci dann geht's. Hast du schon die neue Firmware drauf 009 ? Habe meine Platte auch gerade bekommen



ja war das erste wa sich gemacht hab firmware drauf und dann in der reg die dten geaendert und es ging nix d amit windoof neu aufsetzen nur in registrieung wert auf 0 setzen und läuft


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2011)

Mal eine Frage, normalerweise startet Win 7 doch nach dem Beep des UEFI.
Neuerdings muß ich manuell booten, d.h. Ich bekomme noch eine Tabelle (SSD, HDD, DVD, Boot Manager Win) angezeigt
und wenn ich "default" drücke, dann der "Beep" und Start von Win.
Warum diese Tabelle und wo kommt die her?


----------



## prime73 (6. September 2011)

gute Frage die habe ich noch nie gesehen  
habe vor 2 Tagen noch für nen Kollegen ein Z68 Pro3 M mit SSD,HDD und DVD installiert und selbst da habe ich diese Anzeige nie gesehen. Mußt was im Bios wohl verkehrt eingestellt haben.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. September 2011)

Werde mal auf "default" gehen und neu einrichten das UEFI.

Das Bild kommt prinzipiell nach dem UEFI Auswahlfenster.

*ENTWARNUNG*: es lag am UEFI, alles neu eingestellt und nun ok.


----------



## prime73 (7. September 2011)

Tatsache noch nie gesehen  aber schön das es jetzt läuft.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (7. September 2011)

hab ein problem mit dem asrock p67 perfomance, da es an sich die gleichen boards sind werden es auch bestimmt die gleichen probleme sein.

wenn ich pc anmache kommt der fehler code 45, das board würd mit einem bequiet 650pro  einer 5850 und corsair 1600, 1,50v betrieben.
hab auch schon andere speicher sowie eine andere graka benutzt immer der selbe fehler 

brauche dringend hilfe, sitze schon seit 2 wochen dran und finde keine lösung


----------



## prime73 (7. September 2011)

vllt hat der Kontroller der CPU einen weg. Hast du vllt noch die möglichkeit eine andere CPU bei dir zu testen? Hast du auch mal nur mit einem RAM gebootet?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (7. September 2011)

mit einem ram ja und mit drei anderen herstellern immer das selbe
cpu hab ich keine zum testen, die kompenenten wurden alle neu gekauft und hab sie bis jetzt noch nich zum laufen gebracht


----------



## Gohrbi (7. September 2011)

Schau mal hier, ist zwar ein anderes Board, aber die UEFIs werden sich bei ASRock nicht groß unterscheiden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...rock-p67-extreme6-fehlercode-45-dr-debug.html


----------



## prime73 (7. September 2011)

da hätte ich das Board zumindest in den 14 Tagen schon wieder zurück geschickt. So geht es nach Asrock RMA wenn du es länger als 2 Wochen hast. Ich Tippe dann mal aufs Board wenn alles neu ist. Kommt zwar selten vor aber kann passieren. Auch mal alle Anschlüsse kontrolliert? Schon ein CMOS gemacht und die Batterie mal für ein paar min rausgenommen?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (7. September 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, ist zwar ein anderes Board, aber  die UEFIs werden sich bei ASRock nicht groß unterscheiden.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...rock-p67-extreme6-fehlercode-45-dr-debug.html


 
auf dem link war ich schon, schien das selbe problem gewesen zu sein 

habs jetzt erstmal geschaft mit einem ram ins bios zu kommen wie weiss ich auch nich , danke erstmal für die hilfe meld mich wenn ich weiter bin und windoof drauf hab

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 07.09.2011 um 21:21 ----------

windows komplett installiert, hab jetzt den 2ten ram drauf.... a1 a2 fehler 45 b1 b2 alles ok läuft nur alls singel, kein dual möglich 
kann das mit biosupdate behoben werden???


----------



## prime73 (7. September 2011)

Ja das könnte mit nem neuen BIOS klappen. Kommt der Fehler auch bei den andern beiden Slots?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (7. September 2011)

prime73 schrieb:


> Ja das könnte mit nem neuen BIOS klappen. Kommt der Fehler auch bei den andern beiden Slots?



 a1 a2 fehler 45,... b1 b2 alles ok läuft nur alls singel, kein dual möglich

a1-b1 dual
a2-b2 dual


----------



## prime73 (7. September 2011)

Also in A1 und B1 geht es nicht ?! Wenn es mit einem neuen BIOS nicht klappt mal asrock anschreiben.


----------



## djnoob (10. September 2011)

Habe mir das Board auch bestellt. Gibts eigentlich schon einen Mobo Wakü kühler für?


----------



## prime73 (11. September 2011)

Habe bis jetzt noch keine gesehen. Wenn du kein Extrem Bencher bist sind die auch nicht Notwendig. Optisch würde das aber schon gut aussehen


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

Hi Jungs,

ich hab das MB nun auch schon ne ganze Weile (zusammen mit nem 2600k) und OC geht bei mir bis 51x alles darüber streikt. Gut damit kann ich leben irgendwo muss ja mal Schluss sein. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass ich den BLCK kein MHz anheben kann! Ist das bei euch auch so? Ist das ein Bug oder muss man einer weitere Einstellung beachten, damit der BLCK-OC mitspielt?

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## prime73 (22. September 2011)

ne bei mir funktioniert der bclk. Wie hoch wolltest du den gehen?


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

Ich komme noch nicht mal auf 100.1 MHz, sobald ich nicht mehr den Standard-Multiplikator verwende. Wenn den Multi auf "Auto" lasse kann ich ohne Probleme bis 107 MHz booten und ist auch primestable. Selbst das deaktivieren von "Spread Spectrum" führt dazu, dass ich nicht mehr booten kann. Scheint mir also doch ein Bug zu sein.

Welche Bios-Version verwendest du? Ich habe die P2.00 drauf.


----------



## prime73 (22. September 2011)

habe ich auch drauf. Warte mal ich probiers mal bei mir aus

also habe mal den bclk auf 102 gestellt und gebootet. Turbo steht auf 40. Was mich jetzt gewundert hat ist das meine vdimm sich von 1,50v auf 1,20v gesenkt hat und die CPU PLL von 1,7 auf 1,832v erhöht hat


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

Ja also bei mir geht da gar nix. Sobald ich etwas manuell einstelle, kann ich nicht mehr booten, selbst bei 100.1 MHz. Ich denke ich werde mal den ASRock Support anschreiben.


----------



## prime73 (22. September 2011)

aber warum den bclk erhöhen. Auf Dauer nicht wirklich gut !!


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

Naja auf Dauer natürlich nicht. Geht eher um fünf Minuten Benchmark


----------



## prime73 (22. September 2011)

na dfür geht es natürlich


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

Eben und 5*51=255, das sind ja gut 2,5 Multis, die nehme ich doch gerne mit


----------



## prime73 (22. September 2011)

probier doch einfach mal ein älteres Bios das 1.80 vllt


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

Ne damit bestand das Problem leider auch. Ich hab ASRock mal ne Mail geschickt. Mal sehen was die mir erzählen


----------



## prime73 (22. September 2011)

schreib das dann mal hier rein bin auch gespannt


----------



## mojoxy (22. September 2011)

Jop mache ich. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis ich eine Antwort bekomme, bzw. ob ich überhaupt eine (brauchbare) Antwort erhalte


----------



## prime73 (23. September 2011)

Nachtrag : hab das BIOS 1.80 drauf. Dachte das ich das 2.00 drauf aber hatte es wohl nur herunter geladen aber nicht geflasht


----------



## djnoob (23. September 2011)

Lass es auch dabei, oder hast du es inzwischen schon getan?


----------



## prime73 (23. September 2011)

ne Bios ist immer noch auf 1.80 ^^ es läuft ja da brauch ich normal kein neues Bios. Hatte es nur mal heruntergeladen weil ich auch die neusten Treiber brauchte.


----------



## djnoob (24. September 2011)

Ich finde es nur schade, das es keinen wakükühler für die mosfets gibt. Die werden schon bei 5 GhZ ziemlich heiss.


----------



## prime73 (24. September 2011)

Stell doch nen Lüfter auf die gk das mache ich zumindest so das klappt ganz gut. Ist zwar nicht so gut wie Wasser aber besser als nix.


----------



## iFlatland (12. Oktober 2011)

ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ich wollte mir dieses Motherboard holen, aber ich brauche eins mit sli, gibt es eins bis 100euro?

Edit: Ich weiß das ich hier falsch poste aber ich weiß nicht wohin :S


----------



## mojoxy (12. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn das für eine Frage? Antwort: Ja, sieh hier: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) SLI | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## iFlatland (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja, nur ihr seid meine Hardware spezialisten, welches wäre den brauchbar und würde in mein gehäuse passen? Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster (VM20001W2Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## mojoxy (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja alle Micro ATX und Standard ATX MBs passen 
Der angepasste Link wäre dann: http://gh.de/?cat=mbp4_1155&sort=p&xf=522_ATX%7E494_SLI%7E522_%B5ATX#xf_top
Welche Features du auf deinem Board brauchst, kannst nur du dir selbst beantworten.


----------



## iFlatland (12. Oktober 2011)

MSI Z68MA-G45, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7676-030R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ich habe mich für dieses entschieden ich hoffe ich mache nichts falsch kostet unter 100,- und unterstützt sli


----------



## Lord Wotan (5. November 2011)

Es gibt neuen Etron USB 3.0 Treiber Version 0.5.394.1 beta
ASRock > Products > Motherboard > Fatal1ty P67 Professional > Download


----------



## The G (26. November 2011)

Hallöchen Leuts!

Frage: Wenn ich meine Grafikkarte in den zweiten PCI-E Slot stecke (vom Sockel ausgehend), habe ich dann die volle x16 Anbindung?
Oder ist diese nur im ersten Slot gegeben, auch bei der Bestückung mit nur einer Graka?

MFG
Christoph


----------



## Triblepown (27. November 2011)

Hallo The G,
also in dem handbuch was du mit dabei hast sollte es auch beschrieben sein. Und soviel ich weis hat immer nur die erste Lane 16x mal. Die anderen sollten alle nur auf 8x mal laufen.


----------



## The G (27. November 2011)

Hi!

Ich möchte mir das Board erst kaufen, habe also auch noch kein Handbuch 
Okay. Das hab ich soweit Kapiert, dass die P67 mit 16/8 laufen.

Der Grund für meine Frage ist folgender:
Ich habe eine Xonar Essence STX.
Den x1 Slot über dem 1. x16 Slot kann ich nicht nutzen weil ich einen entsprechend großen Kühler verwenden möchte.
Und sonst müsste ich die Xonar direkt unter die Grafikkarte stecken, was der Zirkulation natürlich nicht zuträglich wäre.

Ich weiss, man kann die Asus auch in x16/x8 slots stecken, aber da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher...
Bei meinem aktuellen Foxconn Destroyer macht das nämlich probleme, dort wird sie nicht in jedem Slot erkannt.
Hmm..


----------



## Gohrbi (29. November 2011)

Gehe auf diese Seite: www.asrock.de , Deutschland auswählen, danach Mainboards und dann das suchen, welches du kaufen willst, anklicken und Handbuch auswählen und schon kannst du lesen.....


----------



## Triblepown (1. Dezember 2011)

@Lord Wotan, 
sage mal hast du damals oder immer noch AoC gespielt? Denn Asgard kommt mir so bekannt vor!


----------



## ery (8. Dezember 2011)

Welcher Treiber für den
Etron EJ168 USB 3.0 Anschluss auf dem
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional 
ist zu empfehlen?
*Der beta 0105.394.1 ?*
Welche Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt es trotzdem noch?

Danke im Voraus für euer Feedback!


----------



## Lord Wotan (8. Dezember 2011)

Triblepown schrieb:


> @Lord Wotan,
> sage mal hast du damals oder immer noch AoC gespielt? Denn Asgard kommt mir so bekannt vor!


 Nee Asgard hat bei mir eine andere Bedeutung.


@
*ery* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den von mir verlinkten Treiber. Läuft 1A damit!


----------



## Fleshless91 (14. Januar 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand die richtigen Einstellungen im Bios nennen wenn ich meine SSD als Bootplatte und die HDD nur als 2 Platte laufen lassen will.
Er bootet zwar macht aber vorher scheinbar 2 mal den Marvell Check, ist das normal?

Hab die SSD auf SATA3_0 und die HDD auf irgendeinem Sata2.

EDIT: was ist der Boot Failure Guard?

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Januar 2012)

Bei "Boot" kannst du das einstellen, SSD als "first" die HDD als "sec"


----------



## Fleshless91 (17. Januar 2012)

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch zu dem Board die mich eigentlich schon lange beschäftigt.

Ist es irgendwie möglich den Hintergrund im UEFI zu ändern? xD

Mfg Fleshless91


----------



## Amnesia (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

weiß einer schon ob auch die Ivy Bridge CPUs auf dem Board laufer sollen/werden??

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (28. Januar 2012)

leider nein und es würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Lord Wotan (29. Januar 2012)

Ich denke schon das  Ivy Bridge CPUs auf den Board laufen. Warum auch nicht. Der P67 ist doch Kompatible. Ich denke es bedarf nur wenn es soweit ist, ein UEFI Update.


----------



## ery (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zum Nutzen eines Brenners 
*BenQ DW-1655*
im IDE-Betrieb:
Weder als Master noch als Slave noch im Cable Select Modus lässt er sich einbinden.
Hängt er am Board, bleibt auch das BIOS hängen.
Sobald ich andere Nutze, z.B.als Master den Yamaha CRW F1 und als Slave einen Plextor PX-716
läuft das System reibungslos.
Mein BIOS ist die 1.80
PS.Auf zwei anderen PC-Systemen läuft der BenQ DW-1655 problemlos!!!
Kann das am Controllerchip des ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro liegen?
Wie könnte man das beheben?
Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2012)

Hatte das selbe/ gleiche ? Problem mit meinem "Siemens Brenner" Das UEFI Bild
bleibt 30 sec, dann geht es weiter. Es bleibt nicht hängen, dauert nur etwas.
Warum habe ich auch nicht heraus bekommen.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2012)

Amnesia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer schon ob auch die Ivy Bridge CPUs auf dem Board laufer sollen/werden??
> 
> MfG



Laufen schon, aber man kann wohl nicht alle Ivy Brigde Funktionen nutzen.
Laut einem Test braucht es da wohl den 7er Chip.
Intel "Ivy Bridge" Prozessor-Architektur im Detail - HT4U.net


----------



## ery (15. Februar 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe/ gleiche ? Problem mit meinem "Siemens Brenner" Das UEFI Bild
> bleibt 30 sec, dann geht es weiter. Es bleibt nicht hängen, dauert nur etwas.
> Warum habe ich auch nicht heraus bekommen.



... das wäre ja mal ein interessanter Ansatz.
Danke.
Werde es mal testen!


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Februar 2012)

So hat jemand mit den Programm ASRock XFast Ram  Erfahrung?

Damit kann man eine Ram Disk erstellen. Läuft bei mir zur Zeit ohne  Probleme habe bei 16GB Speicher eine 4GB größe Ram Disk erstellt.  Darauf ist eine zwei GB Große Auslagerungsdatei, eine 1024 MB Ready  Boost Datei, System Temporay Files, IE Cache Files, User Temporary Files  und Firefox Cache Files.  Allerdings geht die RAM Disk nur als FAT32. 

Ansonsten gibt es einen neuen USB 3.0 Treiber Version 1.0.0.109
Es gibt eine neue F-Stream Tuning Software Version 0.1.73.25
Es gibt neue IntelRaid Software (Intel Rapid Technologie) Version 11.0.0.1032
Es gibt eine neue ASRock XFast USB Version  3.02.30


----------



## ernest79 (28. Februar 2012)

moin,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wieviele PWM Anschlüsse für Lüfter auf dem Board sind? Gibts noch 3 Pin Anschlüsse? 
Das Asrock Z68 Prof. Gen3 ist ja im Aufbau gleich, oder?


----------



## mojoxy (28. Februar 2012)

Das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional hat laut Datenblatt folgende Anschlüsse 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter PWM, 3x Lüfter (wobei davon glaube ich nicht immer alle gleichzeitig betrieben werden können - nicht sicher, hab keine Lüfter am MB angeschlossen)

Das ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3 hat laut Datenblatt 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter.

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

Also ich habe seit kurzem das FATAL1TY Performance-Board und das verfügt über 4 Lüfteranschlüsse,1x davon als PWR.Zustzlich gibt es noch einen 2. Cpu-Fan. Im Uefi-Bios lässt sich alles regeln. 
Also beim Einbau,sowie der Installation gab es null probleme. Ich kanns nur empfehlen,wenn da nicht schon die neuen Generationen wären..... Ich persönlich hab es mit einer zweckdienlichen Absicht gekauft.

Übrigens,hier mal nen Link zur Asrock-Page : ASRock > Synchronizing Web Database

Mfg


----------



## ernest79 (4. März 2012)

Danke für die Info, also 2x CPU und 1x als PWM... Und 1x separat PWM?


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

ernest79 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, also 2x CPU als PWM... Und 1x separat PWM?


Nein! 1xCPU PWM; 1xCPU 3Pin.

Wieso schaust du denn nicht einfach ins Datenblatt? Da steht doch alles haarklein beschrieben 
Hier sogar noch der Link: Manual


----------



## ernest79 (4. März 2012)

Verschrieben, aber schon geändert... 

Danke für die Links...


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

ernest79 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, also 2x CPU und 1x als PWM... Und 1x separat PWM?


Ja so ist's richtig. Wobei du glaube ich immer nur einen CPU-Anschluss verwende kann. Also entweder den CPU-PWM, oder CPU-3Pin. Hab es aber nie überprüft.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. März 2012)

Man kann beide CPU Anschlüsse verwenden. Nur der erste ist regelbar.
Ich habe den 1. an der CPU und den 2. für den Lüfter an den Festplatten.


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

@ Gohrbi ,jupp, richtig. 2x Cpu-Lüfter,aber nur einmal Regelbar. Was mich an meinem Performanceboard wirklich geärgert hat,ist,das es wohl ziemlich lang beim Händler im Regal lag.
Sämtliche Treiber waren komplet überhohlt und das UEFI-Bios war das,was als erstes raus kam,also 1.0.  Mittlerweile gibt es aber schon für das Performance-Board UEFI-Bios 1.30. Dann hat noch der INstantflash gestreickt,so das ich alles über Win machen mußte. Det war ma net witzich.
Aber sonst,Klasse Board,habs seit 02.03.12 und es läuft alles Stabil. Derzeitige Gehäusetemp : 23°  . Passt das?!


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

MagicMongo schrieb:


> Derzeitige Gehäusetemp : 23°  . Passt das?!


Die Gehäusetemperatur hängt ja stark von der Umgebungstemperatur ab. Ist meist 2-3° höher - je nach Belüftung deines System. 23°C finde ich durchaus plausibel für die Winterzeit.


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

Also mein PC auf der arbeit hatte dieses Jahr -18° angezeigt.  Das kommt weil ich in unserer Lagerhalle nur ein Stahlbüro ohne Dämmung habe,deswegen - 18°. Aber er/es hat es überstanden^^.


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht. Extremkühlung mal anders. Hast gleich mal überprüft wie gut er mit Kälte skaliert?


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

Hmm,ich denk den PC auf meiner Arbeit kann man nur als WOOD-PC bezeichnen, immerhin läuft Exel drauf und im hintergrund läuft Musik . Ich kann ja mal zum kommenden Winter mein PC mit ins Büro nehmen,aber ob -18° sich als Extreme-OC eignet mag ich bezweifeln.


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

Bist aber auch ne arme Socke, wenn du bei -18° im Stahlkasten arbeiten musst. Gab es da nicht mal ne arbeitsrechtlich Regelung bezüglich der Temperaturen in verschiedenen Branchen


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

Dem gebe ich dir Recht,ich könnte das hier jetzt breit treten,aber das gehört nicht hierher. Aber versucht wurde einiges meinerseits.


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

Re to Topic , mal was anderes. Kann ich zwei verschiedene Rams auf dem MOBO laufen lassen? 
Aslo A-Data 2x 2gb 1333er Value und 2x2gb G.SKILL RIPJAWS 1600er . Natürlich aif die Bänke verteilt. A1+B1 & A2+B2. Wäre das machbar?


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich schon, aber der "langsamste" RAM gibt dann den Takt vor. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 1600er dann auch mit 1600 laufen werden


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

Bis jetzt laufen die Ripjaws ehh auf 1333er anstatt auf 1600. Wo und wie ich das ändern könnte,weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

Würde es einfach ausprobieren. Garantieren kann dir das keiner. Ist auch oft mal bisschen Glück dabei, ob die RAMs sich "vertragen".


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

Bevor ich das Nigelnagelneue Board usw. in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicke,lasse ich es lieber . Dafür hab ich eben mal im Bios reingeschaut und dabei entdeckt,wo ich den Speicher auf 1600er laufen lassen kann. Mal nebenher, cinebench 11.5 :  5,35 Punkte und Open GL 50,11 Fps, passt das?


----------



## Lord Wotan (4. März 2012)

Also das die  G.SKILL nicht mit *1600* laufen, bei Mischbetrieb mit A-Data *1333* dürfte wohl jeden klar sein!


----------



## mojoxy (4. März 2012)

MagicMongo schrieb:


> Bevor ich das Nigelnagelneue Board usw. in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicke


Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Entweder es startet oder "pfeift" beim Booten. Kaputt geht dabei nichts.


----------



## MagicMongo (4. März 2012)

@ Lord Wotan 

Richtig gelesen hast du auch??? Oder........


----------



## Lord Wotan (9. März 2012)

Amnesia schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer schon ob auch die Ivy Bridge CPUs auf dem Board laufer sollen/werden??
> 
> MfG



Hier mal ein Link zu deiner Frage.
Intel: Ivy Bridge als einfaches Upgrade für Sandy-Bridge-PCs - Golem.de

Da ist rauszulesen das die Ivy Bridge auf jeden Fall auf den P67 Mainboards nach UEFI Update laufen werden.


----------



## mojoxy (9. März 2012)

Ja das stimmt. Betonung liegt aber auf "nach Update" 
Wobei ich da keine Problem beim ASRock Fatal1ty Pro sehe. Wenn das kein Update erhält, welches ASRock denn dann!?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2012)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Da ist rauszulesen das die Ivy Bridge auf jeden Fall auf den P67 Mainboards nach UEFI Update laufen werden.



In einem anderen Test steht, dass Ivy und 6er Chip nicht ganz optimal sind.
Um alles aus Ivy rauszuholen bräuchte man den 7er Chip.


----------



## mojoxy (10. März 2012)

Naja das sollte jedem klar sein. PCI 3 und USB 3 lässt such halt nicht per Software nachpatchen.


----------



## ery (21. März 2012)

Ich habe mein Netzteil getauscht.
Vorher: Seasonic S12-II 500W
Neu: Seasonic Platinum 860

Der PC kommt nicht mal mehr bis zum BIOS (1.80) und hängt sich auf.
(in der Startkonfiguration verwendet wurde nur der DDR3-RAM 4x2GB und die Geforce GK 9600 GT Silent)

Erst wenn ich das alte Netzteil S12II 500W anschließe,fährt der PC wieder hoch!
Woran liegt das?
Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
PS. Das SP860 läuft mit der gleichen Anschlusskofiguration problemlos
auf anderen Rechnern.
Ich habe das UEFI BIOS (1.80) im Verdacht!
Nur welche Einstellungen den Strom/die Spannungen betreffend sollte ich dort verändern?
Habt ihr 'ne Idee?


----------



## prime73 (21. März 2012)

Das liegt nicht am BIOS. Wirklich richtig alles angeklemmt. Stecker geprüft? CMOS gemacht?


----------



## ery (21. März 2012)

@prime73
CMOS habe ich durchgeführt,
das Netzteil mehrmals neu angesteckt,
ohne Erfolg.
Wenn ich das SP860 woanders einbaue,
z.B. mit einem GA-EP45-UD3P
geht es ja auch sofort.


----------



## prime73 (21. März 2012)

Dann tippe auf inkompatibel. Soll es geben was aber selten ist. Hatte mit dem selben BIOS ein CobaNitrox und Corsair NT am laufen ohne probleme. Was anderes fällt mir da so auch nicht ein.


----------



## Lord Wotan (18. April 2012)

Hier gibt es Treiber, UEFI und ATXU für Ivy-Bridge-CPUs  ASRock > Products > Motherboard > Fatal1ty P67 Professional > Download


Somit ist wohl auch die Frage geklärt ob Ivy-Bridge-CPUs auf den Asrock Fatal1ty Mainboard laufen werden.


----------



## PontifexM (18. April 2012)

ich hoffe das mein extreme 6 auch noch irgend wann unterstützt wird


----------



## ery (24. Juni 2012)

Hier mal in einer Tabelle meine Erfahrungen
mit dem Etron EJ168 
und diverser USB 3.0 Controller,
wie z.B. Nec/Renesas, VIA und TI Texas Instrument...


----------



## Icz3ron3 (1. Juli 2012)

hab meinerseits ein paar neuigkeiten für grakas mit PCI-E 3.0

hab mir ne gtx 690 geleistet und mir ist bei gpuz aufgefallen das es im sparmodus auf v1.1 und bei anwendungen auf 3.0 steigt was aber anfangs nur auf 2.0 angegeben war

auf der ASRock Fatal1ty steht auch das es 3.0 fähig ist was meiner meinung nach neu ist

war das board doch keine schlechte investion


----------



## Lord Wotan (1. Juli 2012)

Ich denke das heißt nur das sie PCIe 3.0 Kompatibel sind. 

Denn hier steht nur was von PCIe 2.0

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?Model=Fatal1ty P67 Professional&cat=Specifications


----------



## prime73 (1. Juli 2012)

vor allem sollte PCIe nur mit ner Ivy CPU laufen. Wäre mir echt neu wenn das P67 überhaupt PCIe 3.0 hat.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (1. Juli 2012)

der meinung war ich anfangs auch aber laut der asrock seite und gpuz muss es ja doch gehen bei syspro hab ich ein pic reingestellt


----------



## prime73 (1. Juli 2012)

Hast du das neuste Bios drauf ??


----------



## Lord Wotan (18. Juli 2012)

Ist bekannt das der dritte PEG Slot nur den PCIe 2.0 x4 Modus macht wenn man in den PCIe 1.0 Slot keine weiteren Karten verbaut hat.? 

Ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem. Ich habe zwei GTX460 in Sli Modus. Zusätzlich eine dritte Karte GT240 in dritten PEG Slot. Diese läuft aber nur in PCIe 2.0 x2 Modus. Ich habe noch eine PCIe Crative Labs Soundkarte und eine PCIe TV Karte in System. 

So nun laufen meine Grafikarten nicht wie in Test und in der Werbung versprochen in PCie 2.0 x8/x8 und x4 Modus sondern in x8/x8/x2 Modus. 


Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das alle P67 Boards betrifft oder nur das ASRock.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (20. Juli 2012)

moin leute hab ein kleines pro. bin aus mein 2 wöchigen urlaub wieder zurück und pc springt nicht mehr an

fehlermeldung 
nach langer anzeige 0x60 DXE Core is started
geht der pc nach 71 aus 
0x71 South Bridge DXE SMM initialization is started

schau jetzt schon selber nach einer lösung aber vieleicht kennt sie einer und kann mir schneller helfen


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2012)

...schon Bios/UEFI reset gemacht?  Batterie....? Vielleicht nur da was durcheinander?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (21. Juli 2012)

ja alles schon durch hab sogar den jumper umgesetzt , ich komme noch nichmal ins bios wenn das wenigstens klappen würde.

nur warum können andere mit dem gleichen fehler 0x71 noch ins bios und dort was verstellen 

hab auch schon einige seiten durch gesucht aber nichts brauchbares gefunden 

und ich finde auch nich mehr den kaufbeleg den man doch für retour benötigt oder


----------



## prime73 (22. Juli 2012)

Was ich noch ausprobieren würde die CPU aus und wieder einbauen. Wo hast du bestellt oder im Laden gekauft? Wenn du bestellt hast kannst du dir eigentlich ne neue Rechnung ausstellen lassen.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (22. Juli 2012)

betellt online bei mindfactory, rechnung doch noch gefunden, leider von 10.05.11 .
hab jetzt erstmal asrock mit dem fehler angeschrieben 

weiss auch nich ob was mit dan ram is und komm auch nich bis spätestens freitag an einen testram.

laut google suche ist das kein einzelfall mit den boards, hab auch kein nerv mir schon wieder ein neues zulegen zu müssen und selbst wenn wüsst ich nich welches und die frage ist auch ob der fehler dann bei den neuen z77 auch auf tritt

................................................................................................

das mit der cpu hat nicht geholfen 

danke erstmal für eure hilfe wenn ihr was findet bin ich ganz ohr 
ich muss erstmal auf antwort von asrock warten 

was is wenn ich mir ein neues board zulegen muss


----------



## Icz3ron3 (22. Juli 2012)

pc springt wieder an und fährt komplett hoch, hab alle kabel rausgeschmissen und muss jetzt jeden anschluss einzeln testen damit ich weiss wo der fehler liegt.
bin schon mal erleichtert das keine hardware defekt ist


----------



## prime73 (22. Juli 2012)

Vllt die SATA Kabel. Schön das es wieder läuft.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (22. Juli 2012)

hab den fehler gefunden, das kabel ''POWER SW'' hat den fehler verursacht, muss dieses kabel ablassen. wie es auf diesen debug kommt keine frage.
gut das es beim board noch einen power schalter auf der platine gibt mal suchen ob es ein extra schalter zum anschliessen gibt

danke soweit an alle


----------



## prime73 (23. Juli 2012)

Das Power SW Kabel da muss man erst mal drauf kommen. Hauptsache es läuft erst mal. Vllt hat das PowerSW auch nen Kabelbruch


----------



## Icz3ron3 (23. Juli 2012)

hab bei caseking externe power button gefunden werd ja dann sehen waron es liegt nich das am board der anschluss defekt ist


----------



## Icz3ron3 (27. Juli 2012)

es lag eindeutig am schalter des towers 
neuer button und alles wieder schick

hab mal die woche mit asrock hin und her geschrieben die sin der meinung das es bei dem board keine pci-e 3.0 unterstützung gibt, auf der seite von fatal1ty sei ein schreib fehler 

dann erklärt mir mal einer das (siehe bild) da würd die 690 mit 3.0 und 1.1 angezeigt 
die 295 mit 2x 2.0 und das ist ja da kein schreibfehler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prime73 (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir zeigt GPU´z 2.0 an und NV Inspector 3.0 also ich halte das einfach für ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## PowerSTAI (21. Oktober 2012)

Habe mittlerweile den Nachfolge Verbaut.

Das Z77 Board davon. Optisch sieht es gleich aus wie das P67
Wobei, vom Mainboard Bildern her, kommt das Board gar nicht so gut rüber. ( so mickrig ) 
Dennoch wenn man es in der Hand hält.
Die Silberne Umrandung Spiegelt förmlich, wo bei dies vom schwarz extrem heraus Sticht.
Das metallic Weinrot hat was für sich.
Als Optisch macht es mehr her als wie die ASUS Bretter. Hatte nämlich nur ASUS bis jetzt Verbaut. 
Und das Board hat mehr Gewicht, als man es auf den ersten Blick Zutraut.
Denn die Kühler sind Überraschend flach gehalten.
Außer das der PS2 Port nicht immer das tut was er soll. (Tastatur Erkennung)
Könnte ich jetzt nicht negatives über ASROCK sagen.
Das kann auf jeden fahl mit jeden ASUS Board mithalten.
Das Teil sieht Optisch, Live Besser aus als wie die Bilder es Vermuten lassen würden.
Bin voll Begeistert von dem Teil.  
Der Bios ist auch volle wucht, Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bis zum Abwinken. 
Und alles mit Mouse.. 

Kann nur sagen AS_Rockt einfach-


----------



## wobbes (8. November 2012)

kurze frage welches Bios nutzt ihr jetzt ....falls es noch User gibt


----------



## mojoxy (8. November 2012)

Puh... hab lange kein Update gemacht. Glaube noch 1.3 oder so. So lange es keine wirklich neuen Features (z.B: QuickBoot) gibt, lass ich es auch einfach.


----------



## wobbes (8. November 2012)

bitte 1.3 meins wurde damals mit 1.6 ausgeliefert allerdings liefert das neue Ivy unterstützung ....


----------



## mojoxy (8. November 2012)

Naja "early adopter" und so 
Sehe aber gerade es gibt mittlerweile schon 3.1... hat sich das irgendwas tolles getan, oder wurde nur der Support zu den neuen Prozessoren sicher gestellt?


----------



## wobbes (8. November 2012)

das zählte zu meiner Grundfrage ....

möchte eigentlich nur wissen obs einer drauf hat


----------



## Triblepown (11. November 2012)

Also ich habe 3.1 drauf, das Board läuft somit noch besser als vorher. Wer sich aber unsicher ist kann dies im Support bei Asrock nach Fragen.
Und Nein habe Sandy Bridge drinne.


----------



## Triblepown (11. November 2012)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:
			
		

> betellt online bei mindfactory, rechnung doch noch gefunden, leider von 10.05.11 .
> hab jetzt erstmal asrock mit dem fehler angeschrieben
> 
> weiss auch nich ob was mit dan ram is und komm auch nich bis spätestens freitag an einen testram.
> ...



Wenn du mindfactory fragst ob die dir p67 mit dem z68 tauschen sollte das normal kein Problem sein. Die sind da alle Recht flexibel.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (11. November 2012)

mein board hat jetzt endgültig den geist aufgegeben, beim einschalten des pc springt alles kurz an und geht wieder aus, konnte zum glück mit fastgleicher hardware testen.
kennt sich einer mit dem rma ablauf aus wie langen es dauert was die da benötigen.


----------



## mojoxy (11. November 2012)

Am besten ne Mail an den Support (bei mir haben die generell recht flott geantwortet), die werden dir dann schon erklären wie das am besten abläuft.


----------



## RayasVati (14. November 2012)

Was ist mit dem Z77 Professional? Kein Sammelthread?


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. November 2012)

Gib ein neueres UEFI Version 3.12 für unser Mainboard.
P67 Fatal1ty Professional - USB3 bug - Seite 2


----------



## mojoxy (25. November 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast, leider immer noch nicht das für Win8...


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. November 2012)

Aber es ist auch ein Update für Intel option ROM (11.5), marvell & Realtek Lan firmware

Und schaden kann es ja nichts. Bei mir läuft es jedenfalls.

Hoffe auch das bald die Windows 8 UEFI kommen.


----------



## Triblepown (29. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir mal das Aktuelle Bios draufgemacht und muss sagen es läuft besser als erwartet .


----------



## mojoxy (29. Dezember 2012)

In wie fern? Was ist besser/anders? Oder meintest du den Updatevorgang an sich?


----------



## Triblepown (29. Dezember 2012)

von dem Bios aussehen und etc


----------



## Lord Wotan (30. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt gibt es auch endlich das ASROCK F-Steam Tuner Utility in der Version 0.1.73.39b für Windows 8
http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/utility/F-Stream/F-Stream(v0.1.73.39b).zip

Damit funktioniert nun auch wieder Fatal1ty Mouse Port unter Windows 8.


----------



## mojoxy (31. Dezember 2012)

Aber Updates für das Windows Quick Boot Feature stehen immer noch nicht in Aussicht, oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Lord Wotan (1. Januar 2013)

Ja das UEFI für Win8 steht noch aus. Ich hoffe das kommt auch bald.


----------



## wobbes (1. Januar 2013)

hab mir auch das neue raufgemacht weil es meine Matrix nicht gefressen hat läuft perfekt bis jetzt ......
hab mittlerweile 4 Asrock Boards am laufen und keine probleme .....


----------



## B4C4RD! (8. Januar 2013)

Hi, bin seit 3 Tagen inhaber von diesem Mama-Brett.

Hab seit Gestern win8 drauf & die led-anzeige sagt mir "40" ?!


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2013)

Bist du dir mit dem Code sicher? Den gibt es im Handbuch nämlich bei mir gar nicht...


----------



## B4C4RD! (8. Januar 2013)

Ich kann gern 'n Foto von machen?! 


hier das Foto


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2013)

Okay, okay, ich glaub's dir ja ^^
Aber im Handbuch seh ich da trotzdem keinen Eintrag zu!? Hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme oder funktioniert alles normal?


----------



## B4C4RD! (9. Januar 2013)

Jetz steht da wieder "AA" scheint alles i.O. zusein. Kein plan wodran das jetz gelegen hat


----------



## Icz3ron3 (11. Januar 2013)

mojoxy schrieb:


> Am besten ne Mail an den Support (bei mir haben die generell recht flott geantwortet), die werden dir dann schon erklären wie das am besten abläuft.


 
so nach zwei mal defekten board hab ich nach knapp 2 monaten ein z68 pro gen3 als entschädigung bekommen 

morgen würd erstmal verbaut


----------



## mojoxy (11. Januar 2013)

Oh, das hat sich ja doch ganz schön gezogen bei dir  Welches hast du nun bekommen, das mit oder ohne "Fatal1ty"-Zusatz?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (12. Januar 2013)

das aus der Fatal1ty serie, is im grunde das selbe wie ein P67 von den daten oder gibts da doch ein unterschied,
was ich weiss ist das der graka kern auf cpu benutzt werden kann und was anders ist mir jetzt nicht auf gefallen 

tut es not windows komplett neu aufspielen zu müssen odr kann man es mit der P67 installation lassen


----------



## mojoxy (12. Januar 2013)

Naja nur Kleinigkeiten, größter Unterschied ist wohl PCIe 3.0 (allerdings nur mit Ivy Bridge) und dass er die integrierte Grafikkarte ansteuern und ausgeben kann.

Ob du neu installieren musst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Früher hat Windows sehr empfindlich auf ein MB-Wechsel reagiert. Wie es heute ist, weiß ich nicht. Empfehlenswert ist es denke ich in jedem Fall, da du dann auch nur die korrekten Treiber installierst und du kein "unsauberes" System weiterbetreibst.


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Januar 2013)

Neue Beta UEFI Version 3.17 leider immer noch nicht für Secure Boot.
ftp://download.asrock.com/bios/1155/Fatal1ty%20P67%20Professional(L3.17)ROM.zip


----------



## mojoxy (12. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info, aber ich warte mal ab, bis (oder ob überhaupt?) es das Feature auch noch gibt


----------



## Icz3ron3 (14. Januar 2013)

läuft wieder alles zum glück, mal sehen wie lange


----------



## Lord Wotan (23. Mai 2013)

Was Länge währt wird gut.

Hier endlich das lange ersehnte UEFI Update für Fastboot/Secureboot und Spreicheroptimierung für das ASRocks Fatal1ty P67 Professional (P67). Ist vom der offiziellen Deutschen ASRock Supportseite. 

http://forum.pctreiber.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=770&d=1369159648

*Aber Achtung!*

Bitte schauen ob es den B3 Aufkleber am PS2 Port hat!

Wenn nicht, kann/darf das BIOS nicht auf B2 Stepping Chipsatz aufgespielt werden!


----------



## mojoxy (25. Mai 2013)

Hab noch das B2 Stepping... Hab den Tausch damals verpasst -.-"


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht tauscht dir ja ASRock noch das Board?!?


----------



## mojoxy (26. Mai 2013)

Glaube ich nicht. Wäre mir (dank Wakü) auch fast zu viel Aufwand... naja mal freundlich anfragen.

Wo hast du denn das BIOS gefunden? Ich hab auf der ASRock Seite nichts dazu gefunden!? 3.10 als stable und 3.19 als Beta, mehr hab ich nicht gesehen...


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Mai 2013)

Gibt es auf der Deutschen ASRock Support Seite 
ASRock Bios Downloads - PCTreiber.Net


----------



## Labview (25. August 2014)

Hallo Freunde!  
für BIOS-Mods klicken Sie hier: Bios Mod


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. August 2014)

Die Laufen Super noch mal Danke. Ich hoffe das man bei dir lange Bios Support bekommt.


----------

